# CZECH REPUBLIC | Railways



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*History:*

History of railways in Czech countries started in 1828 when was opened the first horse-powered railway in Europe (Linz – Summerau – Horní
Dvořiště – České Budějovice ; 129 km long). The First steam-powered railway was opened in 1839 (Hohenau - Břeclav). First train became to Prague in 1845. Until 1880 more than 5,000 km of railroads were built. The first electric-powered railroad was opened in 1903. Almost all parts of Czech railway system were build before 1918 (under the reign of the Austro-Hungarian Empire).

The first significant modernisation period was in 50's and 60's of the 20th Century, when majority of the main national and international lines were electrified. The second significant modernisation period is in progress right now, when are the main lines modified up to the standart of the international agreements (more info see below in the modernisation part).

*Numbers:*

- Today, there's about 9,400 km of railroads which makes our railway network one of the densest in the world (about 0.12 km lines per 1km2). 
- The single track lines are about 7,500 km long.
- About 3,000 km of railroads are under electric traction in 3kV and 1,5kV system and 25kV/50Hz system.
- There's more than 6,600 bridges (total lenght of more than 147 km) and more than 150 tunnels (the total lenghth of more than 38km).
- 48% of the total track lenght lies in curves and 86% of the total track length is in a gradient. The biggest gradient level reaches 57‰
- The higgest-set station is in Kubova Huť in altitude 995m.
- More than 95% of passenger transport is provided by "Czech Railways" ("České Dráhy").

*Modernisation:*

In 1993, the Czech Republic has defined four transit railway corridors that are undergoing a priority modernization (to meet the parameters specified in the AGC* and AGTC** Agreements):





RED: German/Czech border - Děčín - Prague - Česká Třebová - Brno - Břeclav - Czech/Austrian border (Slovakia)
YELLOW: Austrian/Czech border - Břeclav - Přerov - Ostrava - Petrovice u Karviné - Czech/Polish border with a branch Česká Třebová - Přerov
GREEN: German/Czech border - Cheb - Pilsen - Prague - Olomouc - Ostrava - Petrovice u Karviné - Czech/Polish border (Slovakia), with a branch Pilsen - Česká Kubice
BLUE: German/Czech border - Děčín - Prague - Veselí nad Lužnicí - Horní Dvořiště- Czech/Austrian border with a branch Veselí nad Lužnicí - České Velenice

*Modernisation - facts: *

- the total length of the corridors is 1,962 km, with the length of the modernised railway lines 1,442 km, as some of the corridors overlap.
- increasing max. speed up to 160 km/h
- costs: about 100 bilions CZK (34 bilion EUR)
- already about 80% of the selected lines have been modernised

* "European Agreement on Main International Railway Lines"
** "Agreement on Main International Combined Transport Lines and Related Structures"

*TRAINS:* most common types

_electric:_

*Class 150/151*



















*Class 363*









*Class 122*







*Class 230/240*





*Class 380*

- still in testing, three-system, fully ETCS compatible, max. speed up to 200 km/h, power: 6400 kW which makes this train the most powerful in Czech history ; "Czech Railways" ordered 20 units so far, the first deliveries should be next year







_diesel:_

*Class 742*







*Class 749*









*Class 754*





*Class 714*





_electric units:_

*Class 451*



*Class 560*



*Class 471*





*Class 680 Pendolino*









_diesel units:_

*Class 843*



*Class 854*











*Class 810*





*Class 814+914*





sources: szdc.cz ; internet. Most of the posted pics are from the zelpage.cz website


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

love this hred! thanks!


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Soon 2% of local routes will be closed. I really hope that they think 10 times before make decision. Often locals are feeders for other kind of passenger trains (for example for some IC service). It means if they discontinue local then they loose some IC passengers too. 

Class 451 seems really classic. I hope some of them will be modernised and stay in service for a lot of years.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!

On what routes is the Pendolino currently used?


----------



## vlker (Oct 30, 2007)

Timon91 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> On what routes is the Pendolino currently used?


Pendolino is now used mainly between Prague and Ostrava. Also 2 trains a day are going between Prague and Wien and one train between Prague and Bratislava. In 2010 they will cancel connection between Prague and Bratislava and one train to Wien and Pendolino will be more used between Prague and Ostrava


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

I love winter pictures. Beautiful.


----------



## vlker (Oct 30, 2007)

*Future plans - high speed lines*

The very first high speed line is now projected between Prague and Pilsen to improve 3th transit corridor and better connection to Germany. On that line is planned 24,7 km long tunnel between Prague and Beroun. It will include 2 one rail tubes with diameter 8,3m and will be bored by TBM machine (excluding small parts of emergency tunnels and some tunnel ramps at Prague side - NATM technology will be used there). Tunnels are designed for speed 250 - 300kph. Begining of construction is planned between years 2010 and 2018, but in my opinion it will be started later than 2010.

Price of construction including reconstruction of tracks on both sides before tunnel is estimated to 35 bil. CZK = aprox. 1,37 bil. EUR

situation of tunnels
http://www.praha-beroun.cz/_file_store/_user/Informace_prehledka.jpg


----------



## פובליק פיינט (Dec 28, 2009)

Škoda 109e still in testing process. 0-200 kmph in less than 30s.





.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Great pictures! kay:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Great pictures 
I did not know that Skoda is buildings such cool locomotives either.

PS:
I think its a pity that it takes 4 and a half endless hours from Vienna to Prague. To Budapest the connection is not that fast either, but it takes only 2:40. The distance is a bit shorter, but not that much. I don't know the reason for that, if its the bad tracks on the Austrian side, or on the Czech side or that the old Franz Josephs Bahn has been degraded over the decades and sidelined.


----------



## פובליק פיינט (Dec 28, 2009)

Slartibartfas said:


> I think its a pity that it takes 4 and a half endless hours from Vienna to Prague. To Budapest the connection is not that fast either, but it takes only 2:40. The distance is a bit shorter, but not that much.


Well the distance is significantly shorter, since by train Prague-Vienna is 401km while Budapest-Vienna only 250km. That gives you the difference.


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

so nices the landscapes !


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

one more train, DB's RegioSwinger (or how it's called), which wasn't mentioned yet you can meet on czech rails (especially around Liberec and Tanvald):


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

is it just me or does the czech countryside look a lot like the english countryside?


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

*Class 471*

My videos of Czech suburban electric units class 471 CityElefant in snow in Prague. The newest one from today.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ianto1983#p/u/0/dFfil29jBrM


----------



## פובליק פיינט (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice take of 680 Pendolino passing the Kolín railway station


----------



## eminencia (Apr 8, 2007)

strandeed said:


> is it just me or does the czech countryside look a lot like the english countryside?


They have a lot in common, temperate climate, hilly landscape, vast industrial heritage and strong railway tradition.


----------



## פובליק פיינט (Dec 28, 2009)

another great take of Pendolino in Moravia this time


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

*ČD Class 380 007-05*

ČD Class 380 007-05 on trials in Cerhenice. For more videos follow link. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ianto1983#p/u/4/S196fNOwuBI


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*Class 380* (Škoda 109E)



> Type 109E triple-voltage 200 km/h locomotives have begun trial operations, starting with No 380.007 which hauled a 100 km/h CD Cargo freight train from Plzen to Beroun on May 27.
> 
> Initial 160 km/h passenger operations are expected to begin on routes from Praha to Brno and Ústí nad Labem in August. Regular passenger services will begin in December





















and few random pics from this year (again the source is zelpage.cz)

*Class 680*










*Class 122*










*Class 742*


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Train of the first private IC operator in Czech Republic:









http://www.zelpage.cz


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

First EMU RegioPanter for Czech Railways presented!
Source: www.zeplage.cz


































More pictures: http://www.zelpage.cz/zpravy/8389


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

^^

Pictures of interior: http://technet.idnes.cz/obrazem-pod...rtaze.aspx?c=A111102_225035_tec_reportaze_rja


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it buildt by Skoda?


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

thun said:


> Is it buildt by Skoda?


Yep


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

Look at this link to the new Czech tunnels Votický and Olbramovickýhttp://www.4koridor.cz/archives/3740


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Regiojet sure looks nice from the outside. Is it true that they bought used EC coaches from the Austrian Federal Railways?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

KingNick said:


> Regiojet sure looks nice from the outside. Is it true that they bought used EC coaches from the Austrian Federal Railways?


Yes, it's true. They have ordered also new coaches, but they weren't yet delivered.

This is how they look from the inside:


































http://www.vagonweb.cz/fotogalerie/CZ/RJ_Ampz.php
http://www.vagonweb.cz/fotogalerie/CZ/RJ_ABmz.php


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Lucky Czechs! Those coaches are probably among the most comfy all over Europe.

:drool:

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

*link about RegioJet:*

*http://www.zelpage.cz/zpravy/8327?size=100
*
http://www.zelpage.cz/index.php?autor=1855

http://www.zelpage.cz/zpravy/8052?size=90

http://nanoteam.org/en/aplikace-tekuteho-skla/

This was the original coach:









from:http://www.k-report.net/

Some great picture about RegioJet:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

They even increased Vmax to 200 km/h. Some massive overhaul. Good job!


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

New Flirts for Leo express being assembled







.







.









some are being tested


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Privat railway companies seem to be impressed by Stadler. Nice train.

BTW: CD cancelled their Railjet order, since DB rather co-operates with Regiojet.


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

Please,there Flirt for Leo Express are motors or electrics?


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

electric, the last pic was probably under a phase border (?) with the pantograph down


----------



## bastholm (Aug 16, 2009)

Snowlenin said:


> Czech Railways signed a contract to Siemens Viaggio Comfort Kits
> Prague / Vienna - Czech Railways today, after a protracted commercial dispute with Škoda Transportation, finally ordered 16 sets netrakčních Siemens Viaggio Comfort better known under the trade name of Austrian Federal Railways as railjet. Kits for the Czech Railways will pay € 200 465 900 will be delivered in 2013 and 2014. Czech Railways is planning to deploy the Eurocity trains traveling from Prague to Hamburg and Prague via Vienna to Graz. The contract with the producer but contains provisions which provide protection of the Czech Railways and allow them to appropriate drive neodebrat if it proved impossible for the full deployment of the planned routes to Germany and Austria. Likewise, the Czech Railways reserve the right to set neodebrat if their deployment into operation prevented the technical requirements of the authorities, which appears after signing a contract. The decision sets neodebrat Czech Railways have 6 months from contract signature. Along with the purchase of these units netrakčních Czech Railways also preparing a tender for 10 new locomotives třísystémových capable of a speed up to 230 km / h.


Rumors says that CR has pulled out from the contract. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Andrzej_3598 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Greetings from Poland*

PKP (Polish State Railways) ready for EURO2012 guests from Czech Republic


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Apparently CD canceled their cancellation of Siemens Railjets. Instead of 16 unites they'll now order just 7 (no wonder since DB won't cooperate with CD on the Prague - Berlin route) powered by leased ÖBB Taurus locos on the Prague - Vienna - Graz line, where 70 % will be operated by CD and the remaining 30 % by ÖBB. Price tag around € 100 Mio.

German source: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/w...uft-doch-railjets-von-siemens_aid_770636.html


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

In Bulgaria we plan to buy new trains for 300mln euro. Do you know how much does it cost 471 City Elefant?


----------



## SpatialCadet (Oct 2, 2009)

KingNick said:


> Gosh, you're one bitter motherfucker. :lol:


Yep. But honestly isn't someone be getting paid to do this? :bash:


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

RegioPanter EMU has started it's regular service








max 160kmph, 241 pax, includes wifi and air-conditioning
ČD will get 19 units for now, each 138 mio Kč = € 5,5 mio


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

And new Leo express (Flirt) interior at Innotrans


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

So after Regiojet and CD now also LEO Express on the Prague - Ostrava route. How are they going to fit in with their offer? The train sure looks like they're going for the high-price segment. Who's behind the company?


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no idea how they will do on that route, I'm afraid there will be no enough demand but that's just my guess. There's an option they will server some other routes as well after some time.
The owner is czech multimillionaire Leoš Novotný http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LEO_Express


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Last August i visited Prague.You can see pictures.in my Photogallery!!!

Skoda Steam Locomotive
Skoda Steam Locomotive at Mutejovice station


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

1+1=3 said:


> RegioPanter EMU has started it's regular service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This train looks extremely cool. Congrats to Czech engineers.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

I actually really like the CD design on that train as well, whereas I am normaly not the biggest fan. Especially on the Railjet, I feel it's somehow misplaced.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

First test results for all competitors on the Praha - Ostrava route:



> Competition on the route Prague - Ostrava is intensifying, we compared them for you
> *Czech Railways, and from Tuesday RegioJet recently, Leo Express. Trains operate in the Czech Republic for three companies and fight for passengers getting tougher. Internet connection speed and the effort to take your kitchen is already standard. We researched because the carriers are different and what they are prepared to offer in the ticket price.*
> 
> *Czech Railways and Pendolino*
> ...


Source: http://www.novinky.cz/domaci/284618...ava-se-vyostruje-my-je-pro-vas-porovnali.html

Translated by Google.

Like the readers of the article, I'd most likely also chose RegioJet over CD and Leo, although I've never ridden on a Leo train, but I just love the comfort of the old ÖBB coaches.

Interesting fact: RegioJet is offering more connections per day than CD.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Are there any plans for high speed rail between Ostrava and Praha?


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Plans are there, but it would be loss-making investment most probably. All main rail tracks in Czech Rep were modernised or are being modernised up to 160 kmph which is enough to be faster than car on all routes joining main cities.
For example travel time on Prague - Ostrava route (356 km) was cca 4:45 in the 80's, today it's ~ 3 hours and will be decreased to about 2:45 thanks to remaining reconstructions on the route. By bus it takes 5:30.
Building high speed rail there would be extremely expensive and would reduce travel time only for about one hour. Basicly there's no demand for it. It would make sense only for international traffic within Central Europe, but that's rather insignificant for now.

Video of Leo Express yesterday premiere


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

As far as I know the Praha - Ostrava railway only has 2 tracks, so upgrading it to 200 km/h would also mean less capacity for freight and other slower trains.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Indeed, it's double track, only about 30kms from Prague to Poříčany are tree tracks, the third track in operation since 2009.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> As far as I know the Praha - Ostrava railway only has 2 tracks, so upgrading it to 200 km/h would also mean less capacity for freight and other slower trains.


Since 9-12-2012 there should be 72 passenger trains daily on the Praha-Ostrava route. CD 38, RJ 18, LE 16.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Surel said:


> Since 9-12-2012 there should be 72 passenger trains daily on the Praha-Ostrava route. CD 38, RJ 18, LE 16.


Wow, for such a small country, that's incredibly busy.
What about Prague - Brno?


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

Here I send ride in Silesian Semmering in Jeseníky from Lipová Lázně to Horní Lipová
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI6EP20M6rQ&feature=plcp


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

1+1=3 said:


> Video of Leo Express yesterday premiere


Thanks for sharing! the interior looks very good and for once the colors on a czech train looks awesome too  mean no offense but specially those blue trains look horrible to me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

1+1=3 said:


> And new Leo express (Flirt) interior at Innotrans


This train is really nice, its external and internal appearance give the impression of elegance and comfort.


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

Today I send ride from Ostružná in Jeseníky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xb_2c8m_p8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

oakwood.... said:


> This train is really nice, its external and internal appearance give the impression of elegance and comfort.


I think choice of these trains for 300+ km long journeys was rather bad, Flirt is supposed to be regional train. I've heard the comfort in economy class is nothing special for such distance. But it's private company so I don't care that much...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

1+1=3 said:


> I think choice of these trains for 300+ km long journeys was rather bad, *Flirt is supposed to be regional train*. I've heard the comfort in economy class is nothing special for such distance. But it's private company so I don't care that much...


Yea I thought that was strange that they would use the FLIRT instead of cars and a loco.....It must be uncomfortable after 70 miles...


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

But what is difference? EMU is preferred for lines with frequent stops, while loco+cars are good for express services. The comfort depends on the seats, air conditioning and ll other such things, but they can be (or may not be) installed both in EMU and cars... The choice of EMU vs Loco is just question of traction.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Yea I thought that was strange that they would use the FLIRT instead of cars and a loco.....It must be uncomfortable after 70 miles...


I am pretty sure they're using different seats so the only comfort issue might be pressure related in tunnels.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

EMUs or locos are not fundamental issues that determine comfort of trains. There is no reason for which comfortable seats couldn't be fit on MUs instead of rail cars.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

1+1=3 said:


> I think choice of these trains for 300+ km long journeys was rather bad, Flirt is supposed to be regional train. I've heard the comfort in economy class is nothing special for such distance. But it's private company so I don't care that much...


I hope that you will inform us regarding the train, and describe personal observations related to the train.
:cheers:


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

Today I send arriving at the station Branná
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKvwnm1zHuU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

> Yea I thought that was strange that they would use the FLIRT instead of cars and a loco.....It must be uncomfortable after 70 miles...


I must go to Zcech and try but at moment I guess that loco hauled is more comfortable. In all regional EMU's I have had ride(also in FLIRT), I could hear traction bogies and some little wheel noise but loco hauled trains in swiss and germany were totally silent.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

I think the main issue is wheel-base in Flirt, which is shorter compared to RegioJet coaches or Pendolino and makes traveling less comfortable => more shaking.

Also the economy class has quite little space for legs.
Leo Express economy class








Regiojet standard (probably largest leg room of these three)








Pendolino








pics taken from here http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/foto.aspx?r=eko-doprava&c=A121115_200452_ekonomika_top


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

Will the track from Rybnik to Lipno nad Vltavou modernized??


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, that Leo Express setup looks uncomfortable as hell. It's also very unusual these days to have a 2nd class 2+1 seating order like in the Pendolino, but that's definitely a plus. Just by the pictures I'd chose RJ over the Pendolino and not even remotely consider Leo Express. How are the Czechs adopting to the new choice?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> EMUs or locos are not fundamental issues that determine comfort of trains. There is no reason for which comfortable seats couldn't be fit on MUs instead of rail cars.


Not really. Trains need technical equipment that cause discomfort to 
passengers. Power electronics cause noise. Air compressors cause vibrations.
That equipment needs space and adds wheight. All of that is a source of
discomfort. On hauled trains, most of it is carried by the locomotive and
the only annoyed person is the driver. On an EMU, it's spread all over the
train. A first class seat mounted just atop an air compressor is not a first
class seat anymore. That's not really a problem for short rides, but for
long journeys a hauled carriage will always be more pleasant. And I don't
even speak about DMUs where you can sit just atop the engine...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

MarcVD said:


> Not really. Trains need technical equipment that cause discomfort to
> passengers. Power electronics cause noise. Air compressors cause vibrations.
> That equipment needs space and adds wheight. All of that is a source of
> discomfort. On hauled trains, most of it is carried by the locomotive and
> ...


I like the DMU's where the engine is center car , infact they will start replacing many US trains will that setup over the next decade. The worst you can do with an EMU is be under the Pantograph or near the wheels....the noise isn't so much the problem compared to the vibrations and tilting which are horrid on EMU compared to push pulls...


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Not really. Trains need technical equipment that cause discomfort to passengers. Power electronics cause noise. Air compressors cause vibrations. That equipment needs space and adds wheight. All of that is a source of discomfort. On hauled trains, most of it is carried by the locomotive and the only annoyed person is the driver. On an EMU, it's spread all over the train. A first class seat mounted just atop an air compressor is not a first class seat anymore. That's not really a problem for short rides, but for long journeys a hauled carriage will always be more pleasant. And I don't
> even speak about DMUs where you can sit just atop the engine...


Well, first class usually situated in hauled cars, while second - in motor and\or transformer coaches.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

XAN_ said:


> Well, first class usually situated in hauled cars, while second - in motor and\or transformer coaches.


As far as I know, in an ICE3 set, two of the 3 first class cars are
motor cars. Only the middle one is a trailer.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Flirt and Desiro are some of the most uncomfortable train setups that exist. I prefer to travel with a 1960's East German coach than with these on most days. Other than the shaky feeling of traveling, most Flirt/Desiro setups have very poor uncomfortable seats, little luggage room, insufficient and/or deffective toilets and poor heating.


----------



## Sch1 (May 20, 2008)

We are still waiting for some first hand experience of the Leo express Flirt train. It certainly has better seats than the regional versions, but probably little leg room. There is extra luggage room in the train. Since it is a long distance route the train would not be used without functional toilets and heating. And it is a commercial competitor on a route with 3 different companies, so it cannot risk customer satisfaction.
On the non commercial routes, our state rail company also operates trains with broken facilities, non functional heating and so on, but this route is a different story.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

After investing some 300 Mio. Euros into their rolling stock in 2012 CD decided to put another 234 Mio. Euros into EMUs (Skoda's RegioPanter, CityElefant a.s.o.) and the refurbishment of passenger cars.

http://www.eurailpress.de/news/wirt...00-mio-eur-in-anschaffung-von-fahrzeugen.html (German Site)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

First CD Taurus painted:










Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1583655.108176.483957358311324&type=1&theater


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Look's nice!


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

A long time ago, before CD-Railjet (Train with 464.008 - Railways Day Trutnov):


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

DB (Arriva) sets on the Czech rails between Prague and Kralupy nad Vltavou. The line gets no subsidies and will be in loss. Arriva is pushing for subsidies and being included in Prague's integrated system PID and regional ROPID already some time.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Prague Railway Day 2013


----------



## bavarian urbanist (Jan 9, 2013)

Are there any news about the Klatovy-Zelezna Ruda railway? I live on the bavarian continuation of that line and I hope that sometimes they'll electrify it. Czech Republic doing a first step would be great in that case, because then, DB-Netz would have to do the same for PR-reasons, or so I hope


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The passenger-km transported on the railways increased by 8,1 % in 2012. The increase continued in the first half of 2013 reaching 4,5 %.

in millions


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

Will the strech Horni Dvoriste - Ceske Budejovice be modernized?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Pascal20a said:


> Will the strech Horni Dvoriste - Ceske Budejovice be modernized?


AFAIK there had been optimization (80 - 100 km/h), I don't expect much changes in the next few years, before 2025. At the moment the priority is Praha - České Budějovice.

For the future there are plans as it is part of the TEN-T 22 corridor. Completely new track would be needed. I guess this should be build as HSR or at least 200 km/h.
http://www.4-koridor.cz/index.php?t=article&n=clanek-budoucnost-60


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks
Cause its curvy and the train drives there slowly like on the Summerauerbahn


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

I find the krumlovska variant better


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

And what are the actual plans concerning the Praha - Plzen line? As far as I know it will be upgraded on both ends, between Praha and Beroun (with an impressive tunnel there) and between Plzen and Rokycany, with a totally new alignment shortening some 6 km of the distance. Will the rest of the track be straightened as well?


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Meeting locomotives T478.1 and T478.2 in Luzna u Rakovnika - part 1


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Meeting locomotives T478.1 and T478.2 in Luzna u Rakovnika - part 2


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

eu01 said:


> And what are the actual plans concerning the Praha - Plzen line? As far as I know it will be upgraded on both ends, between Praha and Beroun (with an impressive tunnel there) and between Plzen and Rokycany, with a totally new alignment shortening some 6 km of the distance. Will the rest of the track be straightened as well?


Currently Rokycany-Plzeň section is u/c including 4,2 km long tunnel in Ejpovice. Project for the Prague - Beroun 20kms long tunnel was scrapped because of high costs. Beroun - Rokycany was already modernised - completion in 2012, Plzeň railway station as well.


----------



## PRB (Dec 27, 2009)

mikoCZ said:


> Narrow gauge railway -Jindřichův Hradec local railways- and steam locomotive U46.001


Does anybody knows if the steam train runs all year, and what are the prices?

Cheers


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Steam trains go irregulary, mostly during weekends. Prices are here http://jhmd.cz/ceny-jizdenek/parni-vlaky


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Last weekend steam 2013 - Lužná u Rakovníka - ČD Muzeum


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Presents on the track Rakovník - Beroun over Kladno.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Ore Mountains in Autumn


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Prague and 475.179


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

St. Nicholas Ride between Sokolov and Hřebeny (Hartenberg the castle) with 475.111


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

mikoCZ said:


> St. Nicholas Ride


Nice video and really great stereophonic sound. Wow! Did you use an external microphone?


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

eu01 said:


> Nice video and really great stereophonic sound. Wow! Did you use an external microphone?


Tahnks!  No, I used the the internal microphone camcoder.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Diesel locomotive 749.187 (CD Cargo) with the train on the track Vimperk-Kubova Hut and back during New Year's Eve rides.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

*Diesel locomotive 753.753*

Diesel locomotive 753.753 (CD Cargo) with the train on the track Středokluky-Kralupy nad Vltavou.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Diesel locomotive 749.006 with the train on the track Praha-Čerčany.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Any news on the CD railjet?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Tests in Austria start on February 4th using 1116 and 1216 locos.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

> *Last RegioShark Delivered*
> 
> 17 Jan 2014 08:42
> 
> ...


http://www.railvolution.net/railvolution/hors-doeuvres/last-regioshark-delivered

:cheers:


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm planning a tour to Praha on Monday or Tuesday. I've done some research to get the most profitable offer, but one perplexity has come to my mind: are in ČD or LE trains Polish student cards being acknowledged to get a discount?

Thanks in advance for reply 

Edit: uncurrent already - I've received such an answer from LE client service:



> Goood mornig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwan (Nov 6, 2005)

HD Cabview SC515 Pendolino 680 004 Františkovy Lázně - Cheb - Plzeň [no sound]






III. tranzitní železniční koridor
EJ: 680 004
Line Trať č. 148 Františkovy Lázně - Cheb
Line Trať č. 170 Cheb - Mariánské Lázně - Plzeň


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

MajKeR_ said:


> ...


There are no discounts for students on the Czech railway, unless you have a ticket for your way to school. Only RJ and LE accept ISICs I think.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ So succeeding point to take LE, rather than ČD.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^ So succeeding point to take LE, rather than ČD.


Ostrava Prague tickets with České dráhy can be quite cheap if you buy them beforehand.

The cheapest one is "Včasná jízdenka" when you chose other offers in the the purchase ticket app.

Normally you can buy a ticket in this relation for 270 CZK on the web and Včasná jízdenka is some 200 CZK. Pendolino is some 40 CZK more.


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ I'm going to Praha now by LE's Flirt. I bought ticket 15 minutes before its departure from Ostrava hl. n. and paid about 265 CZK, I can't remember how much exactly. It was such good offer that looking for some different one would be a waste of time, I think. And I wasn't sure that I could be at Ostrava hl. n. on time, so it would be risky to buy ticket earlier in this case.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Testruns for the CD railjets have begun today:





































http://www.railcolor.net/imgs/content/picture_cdrj2.jpg


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

What will happend to the section Ceske Budejovice - Horni Dvoriste. Will it make straight?


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Diesel locomotive class 749 (749.264) with the trains on The Sázava Pacific. 
The Sázava Pacific is the poetic name of the legendary Prague - Vrané nad Vltavou -Čerčany railway line. It was named by Czech tramps who travelled from Prague to the region around the Sázava River, every weekend to their camps and cottages.


----------



## Pascal20a (Dec 8, 2012)

??


----------



## Iwan (Nov 6, 2005)

HD Cabview SC506 Pendolino 680 004 Praha hl.n. Plzeň hl.n. [no sound]






III. tranzitní železniční koridor
EJ: 680 004
Trať č. 170 Praha - Beroun
Trať č. 170 Beroun - Plzeň
W adnotacjach informacje o ograniczeniach, wskaźnikach i sygnalizacji.
Film powstał dzięki uprzejmości České dráhy a.s. i DKV Praha


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Source: http://www.bahnforum.info/smf/index.php?topic=147576.msg1563079#msg1563079


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice. Vienna Hbf is going to look a lot more colourful and international with the CD Railjet as regular guest.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

^^
The Berlin - Dresden - Praha - Brno - Wien would take perhaps less than 8 hours with Railjets. It would be nice to see the Railjets there... it wont happen though.

The DB is not so keen on letting CD on Dresden - Berlin anyway, be it either Pendolinos (old issue) or Railjet (now).


So the Railjets should do the Prague - Graz (together with OBB) and Prague - Budapest


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Neither Praha - Budapest, nor Berlin - Graz is going to happen with RJs. They are a rather expensive product and CD is already struggeling financially (the reason why the option for 8 additional sets was not exercised last fall). Also IMO, there is no need for an extra train to Budapest, since it should be no problem at all for passangers to switch trains in Vienna. All that has to be done is make sure Budapest and Graz RJs fit in the clock-face schedule at Vienna Hbf. This connection would be just as fast with no additional costs.

And tbh, I like the CD livery more, but the ÖBB interiour looks better:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2685128.261432.143695120128&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> Neither Praha - Budapest, nor Berlin - Graz is going to happen with RJs. They are a rather expensive product and CD is already struggeling financially (the reason why the option for 8 additional sets was not exercised last fall). Also IMO, there is no need for an extra train to Budapest, since it should be no problem at all for passangers to switch trains in Vienna. All that has to be done is make sure Budapest and Graz RJs fit in the clock-face schedule at Vienna Hbf. This connection would be just as fast with no additional costs.
> 
> And tbh, I like the CD livery more, but the ÖBB interiour looks better:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2685128.261432.143695120128&type=1&permPage=1


Berlin - Graz is not going to happen because of the DB!! The trains will operate Praha - Graz. They will combine 7 CD and 3 OBB units for the relation. I don't expect any change in Wien.











You are right, that for now the relation to Budapest is not on schedule. It was however meant for Praha - Bratislava - Budapest and not for Wien. The 8 additional units that would have been needed for the not possible Wien - Berlin relation would have been used there instead. CD retired this possibility for Budapest in 2013. The MAV carriages will stay on the Budapest - Prague relation.

Yes CD don't have that much finance atm, but they are covering this transaction by selling the stations buildings to the SDZC (rails operator). In fact the decision not to go into the prolonged option for another 8 units was done right because DB did not want to cooperate with CD on Praha - Hamburg and instead wanted to do the business with RegioJet. Now it shows up that RegioJet will not be able to cooperate in 2014 and who knows when.

If the CD had been granted contract with the DB on Praha - Hamburg, they would have certainly bought more Railjets. Some believe that RegioJet lured DB into talking about contract, just to prevent CD buying the additional 8 Railjets.

If the CD had bought the additional 8 Railjets, there would have been in total 18 trains on the Praha - Brno - Breclav tracks which would have allowed 1 Railjet per hour schedule between Praha and Brno.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Its a real shame that Vienna-Berlin via Munich is almost as fast as Vienna-Berlin via Prague. But I don't see any fast solution to that.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why DB is not keen on CZ trains running in Germany?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Why DB is not keen on CZ trains running in Germany?


Initially DB wanted to cooperate with Regiojet on the Praha - Berlin (- Hamburg) route, but little of a surprise, RJ does not have the capacities for such an enterprise. Why is DB not really willing to cooperate with CD either? Well, from what I know CD initially wanted to serve the route with new Railjet coaches and since the Leipzig - CZ boarder stretch is already loss-making, DB was not willing to take on the extra costs derifing from operating a premium train there.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

What's the situation in the German rail market - would it be legally possible for CD to buy train paths in Germany and operate Prague-Berlin service without any involvement of DB? Let's disregard the question for a moment whether it would profitable, but would it be possible in principle?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, long distance travel is subject to full competition for some years now, thus national operators must open up their network to any private competitor. DB/ÖBB already do that on their Munich - Brenner - Italy Joint Venture where the Italians are not involved.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it because the Leipzig-Prague rail corridor slow and outdated? If so, any plans for updates?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> What's the situation in the German rail market - would it be legally possible for CD to buy train paths in Germany and operate Prague-Berlin service without any involvement of DB? Let's disregard the question for a moment whether it would profitable, but would it be possible in principle?


CD could do it on their own, but practically it is out of the options. Entering the market would require additional investments in customer facilities - sales would be quite troublesome.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Lack of demand?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Is it because the Leipzig-Prague rail corridor slow and outdated? If so, any plans for updates?


The trains would not go to Leipzig, but Praha - Dresden - Berlin.

The Czech part of the relation is using the Czech I. rail corridor (part of the TENT -IV. corridor). It's length is 458 km from the Austrian border to the German border and aside from some station's sections it is completely renovated, but only some 190 km from the total length allow 160 km/h max for non-tilling units. Some 70 km are only up to 120 km/h max. There are several short slow sections e.g. the Brno station which affect the time loss the most.










AFAIK, the German part CZ border - Pirna is up to 120 km/h and further to Dresden up to 160 km/h. Dresden - Berlin should be more or less at 160 km/h, at sections at 200 km/h since December 2014.

The Austrian part between Wien and CZ border is at 120 km/h max afaik.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Lack of demand?


I think Lack of demand could be one of the explanations for the lack of investments and plans. E.g. the Polish invested into the rail infrastructure towards the German borders, but the Germans are reluctant with increasing the speeds. E.g. the Warsaw - Berlin line.

One of the reasons is that the East Germany faces massive depopulation and most of the attention is now directed towards west as there are the profits.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> Yes, long distance travel is subject to full competition for some years now, thus national operators must open up their network to any private competitor. DB/ÖBB already do that on their Munich - Brenner - Italy Joint Venture where the Italians are not involved.


Just that DB keeps the infrastructure, thus it's not really easy for a direct competitor to enter. DB makes sure that when someone enters, it is only in a partnership with DB.

DB has 99 % share in long distance passenger traffic on German rails.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-with-full-separation-of-track-and-train.html

Btw. that could be another point as to the previous question... DB "makes sure" that the border infrastructure is not good enough to allow foreign operators enter the market. E.g. the electrification of the Nurnberg - Cheb line is quite stuck on the German side (perhaps in 2018). DB is happy with its diesel units ending up in Cheb and is not particularly enthusiastic about Prague - Nurnberg line operated by CD pendolinos. The Praha - Cheb corridor complete overhaul is mostly completed.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

This could be a useful post here... the v/max in CZ.

V/max
http://www.vysokorychlostni-zelezni.../10/MAX_rychlosti_zeleznicni_mapa_CR_2011.pdf

V/max 2011









Eastern Europe









HS concept









HS concept









source: http://www.vysokorychlostni-zeleznice.cz/


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Surel said:


> Just that DB keeps the infrastructure, thus it's not really easy for a direct competitor to enter. DB makes sure that when someone enters, it is only in a partnership with DB.
> 
> DB has 99 % share in long distance passenger traffic on German rails.
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-with-full-separation-of-track-and-train.html



Vertical integration is no problem at all in Austria. Even Westbahn said that ÖBB Infra (those in charge of the infrastructure) have treated them really fair and did a great job overall. So when she says vertical integration basically doesn't work anywhere she's lying. Also DB Netz is not to blame for HKX own short commings. Of course they would give the slots to a different operator when it's clear that HKX won't have it's rolling stock certified in time, otherwise they'd lose money.

Oh and this is what she said herself:

"Benachteiligungen durch die DB Netz AG habe der private Konkurrent bisher nicht zu spüren bekommen. „Wir werden absolut gleich behandelt“, so Kreienkamp."

http://www.ksta.de/wirtschaft/ein-j...-hamburg-koeln-express,15187248,23770534.html

Generally I'd prefer to have operations and infrastructure completely separated as well, but the vertical integration is not the reason why HKX is struggeling. It probably has to do with the fact that they have a CEO with no experience at all, in regard to railway operations.



Surel said:


> Btw. that could be another point as to the previous question... DB "makes sure" that the border infrastructure is not good enough to allow foreign operators enter the market. E.g. the electrification of the Nurnberg - Cheb line is quite stuck on the German side (perhaps in 2018). DB is happy with its diesel units ending up in Cheb and is not particularly enthusiastic about Prague - Nurnberg line operated by CD pendolinos. The Praha - Cheb corridor complete overhaul is mostly completed.


Most boarder-crossings are of no operational importance for DB, so why should they invest? I wouldn't do it as a CEO. This is basically a political question and when one takes a look at how the government treats the existing infrastructure within Germany, it is not much of a surprise that boarder connections are not well maintained either.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Surel said:


> [...]
> 
> The Austrian part between Wien and CZ border is at 120 km/h max afaik.


Plans are to increase speeds up to 160 km/h, but anything faster than that wouldn't make much sense, since both, Vienna Hbf and Breclav, operate a clock-face schedule.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Sopomon said:


> What about the Pendolino trains that run Prague - Vienna currently?


They quit the Pendolino service 2010. Right now CD is using ordinary EC rolling stock for that relation.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh right - so the curvy track north of Brno must be slow as ever then


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

CD has bought 34 IC cars from ÖBB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4954713.112748.483904081634290&type=1&theater

25 Bmz 21-91









9 Bcmz 59-70


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

KingNick said:


> CD has bought 34 IC cars from ÖBB


...including some couchette cars? Great. but there exist not so many opportunities to use them on internal routes, does CD plan any new international night trains?


----------



## inundační šachtička (Nov 26, 2012)

No new international trains. Bcmz cars will replace old GDR couchette cars currently operating on the nightlines to Slovakia, Krakow and Budapest.

As for the 25 Bmz, 18 of them will be completely gutted and overhauled to "Grossraum" Bbdmpz with WC and compartment for disabled and hooks for bikes.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

To my knowledge only 9 out of those 18 will be converted to Bbdmpz and the other 9 to Bmpz. Those cars will then be used for international travel between Hamburg and Prague by 2015.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

CD started to use Raijets between Praha and Brno. The units will be used irregularly and in a testing phase. In June there should be already 4 units on the Praha - Wien relation. In December the Praha - Wien relation should be opened for regular operation of the Railjets.

Pendolino and Railjet in Prague.


----------



## SAS 16 (Apr 9, 2013)

What about Etcs 2 Kolín-Breclav, when will it open?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

SAS 16 said:


> What about Etcs 2 Kolín-Breclav, when will it open?


It should be in the autumn. I don't know the exact date. Brno won't be included as it needs to be decided first where the new/rebuilt station will be.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/telecoms/kapsch-wins-czech-gsm-r-contracts.html?channel=542
> 
> *Kapsch wins Czech GSM-R contracts*
> Friday, May 16, 2014
> ...


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Something of the History, class 451/452 ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...stock-to-work-cds-praha-hamburg-services.html
> 
> *Upgraded stock to work ČD’s Praha –Hamburg services*
> 29 May 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/not-so-fast.html
> 
> *Not so fast*
> 09 Jun 2014
> ...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

:nuts: at having 200 km/h done by 2030-2050.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^

Due to the fact that they're contemplating doing completely new-build rather than just upgrading


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...e-services-to-czech-republic.html?channel=542
> 
> *German states plan more services to Czech Republic*
> Wednesday, June 11, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../praha-control-centre-under-construction.html
> 
> *Praha control centre under construction*
> 12 Jun 2014
> ...


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Something of the History, steam locomotive 498.104...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/brno-region-rail-development-agreed.html
> 
> *Brno region rail development agreed*
> 16 Jul 2014
> ...


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Iwan (Nov 6, 2005)

Cabview HD: SC Pendolino Ostrava hl.n. - Praha hl.n.
Sound muted.






Enjoy!


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Love the Vmax indication. Great effort!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ng-distance-emus-ahead-of-market-opening.html
> 
> *ČD orders long-distance EMUs ahead of market opening*
> 07 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Somebody is trying to appease Skoda.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

CD are thinking about operating Pendolinos also in Slovakia on the Praha - Ostrava - Košice route.

http://byznys.ihned.cz/trhy-a-inves...-na-trase-do-kosic-chteji-jezdit-s-pendolinem


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

CD might have problems using the Taurus locomotives. Apparently they closed the deal on renting the Taurus from OBB without a public tender which the Office for the Protection of Competition doesn't like and threatens to cancel the contract.

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/problemy-...es&utm_medium=richtext&utm_content=clanek-box

CD also tried to get the Railjet communication protocols from SIEMENS so that they could use another locomotive (guess which one , but Siemens would not give it.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ian-czech-railway-co-operation-agreement.html
> 
> *Indian-Czech railway co-operation agreement*
> 21 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Fire Railjets in Praha. http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/pet-railj...ph.idnes&utm_medium=richtext&utm_content=top6


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Surel said:


> *Fire* Railjets in Praha.


Thanks God FIVE not FIRE :cheers2:


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Richard_P said:


> Thanks God FIVE not FIRE :cheers2:


:lol: Nice typo.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Czech government approved a schedule for tendering of some long distance relations. First one, between Plzeň and Most should be tendered this autumn already. 

http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/347746-cesko-pusti-konkurenci-na-sest-rychlikovych-trati.html

One of the conditions is compatibility of the ticketing system. I.e. one ticket must serve the whole traveled distance even if a passenger changes train from one to another provider.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

And what about the RJ loco issue? Is the government somewhat involved in resolving this issue?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> And what about the RJ loco issue? Is the government somewhat involved in resolving this issue?


Not that I know. The government should also have no influence on the decision of the ÚOHS (Competition authority). The decision was not effective and CD made an appeal.

CD was in black numbers in the first half of the year. The passenger transport was in red numbers still though.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/09/17/pendolinos-to-cut-journey-times-between-prague-and-kosice/
> 
> *Pendolinos to cut journey times between Prague and Kosice*
> 17 SEP, 2014
> ...


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Ostrava Airport railway
source: http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3178178


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

^^
They plan to be leasing 11 in total before the end of the next year. The first locos should be used in Slovakia.

article with a video: http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/regiojet-...doprava.aspx?c=A141121_153423_eko-doprava_fih

RegioJet Vectron in Prague:


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Drilling at the Czech longest railway tunnel can begin.
http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/355...siho-zeleznicniho-tunelu-v-cr-muze-zacit.html










The tunnel, 4 km long, will be part of the Praha - Plzeň line and will shorten the travel time by 6 to 8 minutes. The tunnel will allow 120/160 km/h on the Rokycany - Plzeň section. The tunnel should be build in standard to allow future possible HSR operation as the HSR corridor is planned there.










The most important construction on the IV corridor are to be build on the Praha - Beroun section. It is not clear when and how. The plans included a 19 km long tunnel there.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Where is that 19 km tunnel planned exactly?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> Where is that 19 km tunnel planned exactly?


I am not sure. There were plans for even longer tunnel at first that would be built at HSR standard, but the costs were deemed too high and the project was stopped (also because the EU refused to finance it).

http://www.d2-consult.cz/ref/Beroun_EN.pdf
http://www.sudop.cz/en/projects?project-id=82&do=project-detail
http://vrt.fd.cvut.cz/data/konference/36tcz.pdf
http://www.stavmedia.cz/zpravy/68-zeleznicni-koridor-praha-beroun-video

Basically, all the way from Praha-Smíchov to Beroun (24 km) or one of the shorter variants.










Later on they thought a simpler variant with using just a short 4 km long tunnel on the current alignment of the Praha - Beroun track.
http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/regiony/155028-zeleznicni-tunel-praha-beroun-bude-ale-uplne-jiny/

Now it seems that the ministry is thinking about going back to the original variant with the long tunnel.
http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/349...y-do-berouna-ministerstvo-znovu-oprasilo.html


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

CD starts to operate one Pendolino on Praha (CZ) - Košice (SK) route since today. It should be the fastest service between the two cities (some 700 km) with 7 hours and 31 minutes. Pendolino is not allowed to use the tilting in Slovakia. The max speed is 120 km/h between Žilina - Košice.

http://www.etrend.sk/firmy/cesky-supervlak-pendolino-ide-do-kosic-pred-rokmi-zo-slovenska-usiel.html

RegioJet operates the same route as well. RegioJet starts to operate also Bratislava - Košice route since today.

Leo Express also operates one train on the Praha - Košice relation.

This means that on the Slovakian part of the route there are 4 different companies. ČD, SD, RegioJet, Leo Express.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

That's approximately the same time as driving according to Google, although the top choice for those going all the way is probably flying.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> That's approximately the same time as driving according to Google, although the top choice for those going all the way is probably flying.


Yes, although the trains are equipped with 220 V and wi-fi, so you can use the time on the train. I think that it can be also cheaper and faster than a bus and certainly cheaper than driving a car (for one or two people).

The tickets start somewhere around 20 euro if I have it right.

This route is used especially by students and Slovakian employees working in Prague.

Other trains do the route in some 8 - 8,5 hours, and there are still the night trains.

I don´t think though that Praguers will start to use this train for a weekend ski trip to Poprad - that is 6 hours 23 minutes.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Mošnov Airport station construction is finished.




























http://www.denik.cz/moravskoslezsky...lice-napojene-na-zeleznici-20141216-ynpx.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Surel said:


> CD might have problems using the Taurus locomotives. Apparently they closed the deal on renting the Taurus from OBB without a public tender which the Office for the Protection of Competition doesn't like and threatens to cancel the contract.
> 
> http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/problemy-...es&utm_medium=richtext&utm_content=clanek-box
> 
> CD also tried to get the Railjet communication protocols from SIEMENS so that they could use another locomotive (guess which one , but Siemens would not give it.












Czech competition authority fined ČD with CZK 1 MLN for the illegal lease contract on the Taurus locos from ÖBB.

ČD discovered an old contract between ČD and ÖBB that allows lending and renting of locos between the companies, so that it could keep using the ÖBB locos even if the current contract is illegal.

http://archiv.ihned.cz/c1-63271060-...jcovaly-protipravne-dostaly-milionovou-pokutu


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

ČD bought 50 bmz and amz used and revitalized carriages from ÖBB. They were in use in ÖBB intercity and eurocity trains and are being replaced by RailJets. The price was € 14,4 MLN.

ČD bought in total 130 used carriages from ÖBB in the last few years.

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/drahy-kou...doprava.aspx?c=A141220_104541_eko-doprava_suj


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

What are they using them for? Replacing even older carriages?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> What are they using them for? Replacing even older carriages?


Yes, in the last batch were also some sleeping carriages. I guess those will be put on the Praha - Košice line. They want to use them also on Praha - Budapest and Bohumín - Břeclav lines. Most of those carriages will go into the international trains. The replaced carriages from those relations will replace carriages used on less important tracks as Praha - České Budějovice. 

They said that some 30 carriages will just get a paint job and will go into service right away. The rest will need some overhaul.

Basically, they do the same as RegioJet. RegioJet wanted those carriages but apparently ČD paid more.

The previous batch were those carriages: http://www.vagonweb.cz/popisy/popisy.php?k=CD#n405


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Intresting fact - Slovak train on Kosice-Prague route is newer and better then Chez one, as it includes some modern features as power oulets and vacuum toilets, in contrast to classical flush-to-track toilet.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Intresting fact - Slovak train on Kosice-Prague route is newer and better then Chez one, as it includes some modern features as power oulets and vacuum toilets, in contrast to classical flush-to-track toilet.


ZSSK en ČD operates all three trains together, Pendolino being solely of ČD and having the highest standard of all of them. What do you mean? The carriages seems to be rather mixed in the other trains.

Those are the trains.
http://www.vagonweb.cz/razeni/vlak.php?zeme=CD&cislo=445&rok=2014
http://www.vagonweb.cz/razeni/vlak.php?zeme=CD&cislo=443&rok=2015
http://www.vagonweb.cz/razeni/vlak.php?zeme=CD&cislo=241&rok=2015

Another two trains are operated by Leo Express and RegioJet.

Košičan is discontinued since December together with Vindobona. With the end of Vindobona comes also then end to a direct Berlin - Praha - Wien connection.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

*Surel* back in summer 2013 I travelled Kosice-Prague in "Slovakia" (Slovak Couchette), and Praha-Kosice in "Bohemia" (CD Couchette), so my memories relate to this cars.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Intresting fact - ...


That's indeed very interesting.

hno:


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Trupman said:


> That's indeed very interesting.
> 
> hno:


I thought that he meant Excelsior and Šírava, those were often not really a pleasant experience. But the carriages in those trains were fairly the same for ZSSK and ČD and sleeping carriages were not bad. Excelsior is discontinued and Šírava became Bohemia. He talked about Šírava indeed.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

It's a pity that no direct connection from the airport to the main station (hlavni nadrazi) will be enabled.
So there will be no improvements for those who want to reach the airport from other cities in the Czech Republic (e.g. from C. Budejovice, Olomouc, Brno)...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Mac_07 said:


> Three minutes with CityElefant:


Why do they call it the CityElefant? I guess it must run on the trunk line. :lol:


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Why do they call it the CityElefant? I guess it must run on the trunk line. :lol:


The "brand name" of this train type has been chosen in a public competition. As these trains are used predominantly on the suburban lines around Prague, this is most likely the reason for "City", and "Elefant" maybe because the double-deck train is so tall and massive.

The newer train type with single-deck construction was named "CityPanter", and the newest variant for longer distances got the name "InterPanter".


----------



## dresdener78 (Feb 3, 2011)

nachalnik said:


> It's a pity that no direct connection from the airport to the main station (hlavni nadrazi) will be enabled.
> So there will be no improvements for those who want to reach the airport from other cities in the Czech Republic (e.g. from C. Budejovice, Olomouc, Brno)...


The construction of a direct rail connection between the line to Airport and the line to the Main Station would be extremely expensive. We are talking about a new tunneling beneath the city center, with buildings very densely built and with already existing underground tunnels. There are discussions about a kind of "people mover" or a "conveyor belt" as they can be found on many large airports. This mean of transport should connect the Masarykovo Nádraží Station and the Main Station as they are really "behind the corner" to each other.


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> The project will involve upgrading and electrifying the existing line from Prague Bubny to Hostivice and Kladno, with the construction of a double-track branch serving the airport, which will diverge from the existing line near Ruzyně station.


There is one feature I don't like in this project. In my opinion it would have been possible to plan the through station so that the tracks would extend further towards Kladno not terminating at the airport. There are certain advantages in such planning, including better use of the railway stock and the infrastructure. In the simplest model, every second train would terminate in the airport, others would continue to Kladno, thus being more versatile and improving the load factor.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...inate-3kv-dc-electrification.html?channel=537
> 
> *Czechs develop plans to eliminate 3kV dc electrification*
> Wednesday, August 12, 2015
> ...


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

eu01 said:


> There is one feature I don't like in this project. In my opinion it would have been possible to plan the through station so that the tracks would extend further towards Kladno not terminating at the airport. There are certain advantages in such planning, including better use of the railway stock and the infrastructure. In the simplest model, every second train would terminate in the airport, others would continue to Kladno, thus being more versatile and improving the load factor.


It would indeed be much better, it would be yet much better if there would have been a study that would try to include such underground airport station in the future HSR towards Dresden. The costs of the underground station are higher, but the costs of the land in the area is high as well, so you save something on the costs when you put it in the tunnel.

We discussed the possibilities of running the airport line to the main station at the czech forum. It could be possible, but there are problems with elevation. But I guess it would be possible to finance such a huge project at least partially by developing the Masaryk station area. However, the main station capacity would need to increase significantly, and there are limits as to how many tracks the Vinohrady tunnels can take. Don't also forget that many CD trains are not units, but pull trains, which further reduces the capacity.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...hemia-train-operating-contract-cancelled.html
> 
> *South Bohemia train operating contract cancelled*
> 19 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Building the 4th railway corridor near Tábor. You can see a train crossing the construction site on the old line that was abandoned just few days ago. The picture is from 11 August.

*source: *http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3405440


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

from the Czech thread


Nexus said:


> Some photos from Český Těšín railway station
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Trať 024 Štíty - Ústí nad Orlicí*


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

190th Anniversary of the Horse-Drawn Railway České Budějovice - Linz.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Since 11 September is in service a new section of 4th railway corridor Chotoviny-Sudoměřice. The construction is not fully finished yet and will last until May 2016. The construction of Sudoměřice-Votice will follow.









author KPtrain, source http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3417629


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Nice views ... _


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Trať 290 Olomouc - Šumperk*


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

An article about the new wagons for Student Agency in Romanian language as the producer is from Arad. http://glsa.ro/arad/212000-vagoane-...le-mai-performante-din-lume-pentru-cehia.html


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Found this on FB :lol:
https://www.facebook.com/natocvideo.cz?fref=nf


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The Czech government has started today's government meeting in Ústí nad Labem, a meeting outside of Prague, already in the train. They used the conference carriage of the Czech Railways. It was attached to the regular morning train to Ústí.

http://www.vlada.cz/scripts/detail.php?id=136074&tmplid=764


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

A freight trains crashed head on into another freight train that was standing on the rails nearby Ústí nad Labem today. The engineer is dead.










The engineer passed the stop signal and unfortunately the train did not stopped after the general stop applied by the traffic control. The engineer also did not respond to the radio calls. There's an investigation into why the general stop that should put on halt all the trains in the area did not work.
http://zpravy.idnes.cz/srazka-vlaku-u-rehlovic-0sa-/krimi.aspx?c=A151030_075406_krimi_cen


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The Regional Court in Brno cancelled the € 1 mln fine that the Czech Competition Authority imposed on the Czech Railways in connection to the RaiJets acquisition.

http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/385...pokutu-pro-ceske-drahy-za-nakup-railjetu.html

The Competition Authority will appeal the decision.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

What was the reasoning for the decision?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> What was the reasoning for the decision?


Technicalities.

The Competition Authority decision claimed that ČD did change the tender without publicly announcing it (because they changed the number of bought sets), while the ČD maintained that they just "enlarged" (which is bit strange as they reduced the number of the units) the original order.

The court said that the company can be punished only when it is proven that the order has been changed from the original tender and it maintained that the CA did not prove that.

I am not having the details and the article is not providing them, so I am not really sure about this reasoning. Seems to me like big fuss about not relevant things. What I think about this whole issue is that that there was not really any transparent tender, but the offer was not bad so they took it, they would not get that kind of offer in a tender.


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Skanska will also be rebuilding two bridges, and adding 32 electric heated switches and 19 railway crossings on a section of 33km.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

A selection of construction on the Czech railway in pictures. All credits go to the authors.

*Frýdlant nad Ostravicí station*
author: _Semolina_ source:http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3455409

















*Praha-Hostivař station*
author: _Kasme_ source:http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3455151









*Loučná nad Desnou station* and the electrification of Šumperk-Kouty nad Desnou line
author: _Jirka_p_ source:http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3445823









*Litoměřice horní nádraží station*
author: _Kolovlak_ source:http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3454073

















New bridge on the Dyje (Thaya) river, Břeclav-CZ/AT border line
author: _Jiříček_ source:http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3453833


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Czech Railways is required to pay 1,2 billion CZK (around €40 mln) to the Škoda Transportation after an arbitrage between the two companies as a compensation for the late payments for the 109e locos. Czech railways will appeal the arbitrage decision at court as the delivery of the locos was substantially delayed which made CR decide not to keep to the payment schedule.

http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/386...e-dodane-lokomotivy-by-zdrazil-jizdne-cd.html


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The Škoda InterPartners EMUs has been operating for a month already.








https://zeleznicar.cd.cz/zeleznicar...i-cestujici--predstavily-se-v-olomouci/-9430/
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/view/interpanter-emus-enter-service.html


> CZECH REPUBLIC: The first two Škoda Transportation Class 660.1 InterPanter electric multiple-units entered regular service on the Olomouc – Přerov – Břeclav – Brno route on November 4, following a handover ceremony at Olomouc station.
> 
> Derived from RegioPanter EMUs ordered for regional services, the 160 km/h low-floor dual-system InterPanter is the first Czech-built long-distance EMU. Changes from the RegioPanter design include a single wide double-leaf door per side, rather than two on the regional units. Passenger amenities include a PRM TSI-compliant accessible interior, air-conditioning, electronic seat reservations, power sockets and wi-fi.
> 
> ČD ordered four three-car Class 660.0 and 10 five-car Class 660.1 InterPanter EMUs in August 2014. Six are scheduled to replace push-pull trainsets on Olomouc – Brno services from December, with the rest to enter service on the Praha – Pardubice – Česká Třebová – Brno corridor in spring 2016.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Czech government gave the final approvement for the transition of the more than 1600 railway stations from České Dráhy onto the rail road manager SŽDC. The transfer has already been approved by the EU Commission. ČD will receive around CZK 3.2 billion from SŽDC, which is around € 120 million.

http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/389984-vlada-odklepla-prevod-nadrazi-na-spravu-zeleznic.html


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

SŽDC has put into operation another section of automatic train guiding system on the Děčín - Břeclav corridor. The following sections of Břeclav - Olomouc - Ostrava and Česká Třebová - Olomouc - Ostrava have already operated under the automatic train guiding system.

The system is also used in the suburban rail traffic in Praha and Ostrava.

The system allows the train to be operated automatically, without that the engineer would have to interfere. In fact the train should be able to operate without an engineer. The speed and acceleration are determined automatically and the train operates autonomously, unless the engineer steps in.

ČD operates many units that are able to use this system. The main benefit of the system is electricity savings of around 4 %.

http://www.novinky.cz/domaci/390559-vlaky-mohou-jet-na-autopilota-z-decina-az-do-breclavi.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Polish Pesa at Liberec main station


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The Czech private passenger trains operator RegioJet finished in 2015 in black numbers for the first time. It had 3 million customers and grew 26 % in 2015.









RegioJet has also introduced couchette carriages on the Prague - Ostrava - Košice line.









It netted a profit of CZK 40 mln in 2015, compared to CZK -40 mln in the year 2014.
http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/regiojet-...doprava.aspx?c=A160111_110503_eko-doprava_suj



The other private operator Leo Express announced that it did end in a loss in 2015.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

26 km Ore Mountains Tunnel? :soon:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Whats the reason behind the Leo Express end of the year loss?


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

The official reasons were direct EMU trains from Olomouc which now end in Šumperk and in winter their connection to ski resort in Kouty.

But of course this wouldn't be possible without EU funds and IMHO the profitability of running EMUs with large capacity on this line isn't possible. It was a short sighted decision and we will see in the future how much money from Olomouc region budget it will cost.
Anyway, this line, unlike majority of railway lines in Czechia, doesn't belong to the state company SŽDC but is a property of local municipalities. It's interesting how these locals are able to get money from the EU even for such projects and meanwhile much busier state-owned lines are in poor condition. Maybe this case could be a role model.


Also the line runs through 5 municipalities with total population of ca 11,000.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The minister of economy of the German state Sachsen and Czech minister of transportation agreed to connect Prague and Dresden with a high speed railway before 2030. The project counts with 26,5 km long base tunnel under Krušné Hory on the Czech German border. The track should be build for 230 and 350 km maximum speed and should make the route doable in one hour.
http://domaci.ihned.cz/c1-65272450-...chlostni-trat-by-mohla-byt-hotova-v-roce-2030

Germany should approve the project before the end of 2016 according to the German minister.

The capacity of the current railtrack in the Labe valley on both the German and Czech side is not sufficient enough already.

current and planned tracks









It seems that there is more and more activity going on with this project. It would be great if they really pulled it off.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

An landslide in Germany, on the CZ/DE border blocked the Prague Dresden line.

http://zpravy.idnes.cz/sesuv-pudy-schmilka-0qn-/domaci.aspx?c=A160524_062343_domaci_neh


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Double tracking and speed increase up to 160 km/h in between *Stéblová *and *Opatovice nad Labem* stations on the *line 031*
author: _Zbyněk Zlinský_ source: http://www.vlaky.net/servis/sprava.asp?lang=1&id=6038









author: _Vladimír Fišar_ source: http://www.vladanfoto.cz/clanky-steblova-opatovice-nad-labem-3.cast.html


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## atlantis5484 (Nov 28, 2013)

Seems (seen on youtube) the first Ejpovice tunnel tube (Prague - Plzen line) Breackthrouth has just happened ! Congratulations !!


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

atlantis5484 said:


> Seems (seen on youtube) the first Ejpovice tunnel tube (Prague - Plzen line) Breackthrouth has just happened ! Congratulations !!


Yes, the south tube is through. The tunnel will be 4.1 km long and thus the longest railway tunnel in the CZ. It is quite interesting to see the shield moving from above as the break through happened sort of two times.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry for that stupid question but I haven't read this whole thread and couldn't find anything online. Is the high speed track the only concrete truly high speed rail project or are there already other concrete projects for connecting other cities? As a Viennese I'd be interested in anything benefitting the route Vienna-Prague of course, but also along the corridor from Linz to Prague or Vienna to Ostrava (on the way to Krakow)?



> The tunnel will be 4.1 km long and thus the longest railway tunnel in the CZ


So basically there are no longer tunnels at all in the Czech Republic? Interesting.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Slartibartfas said:


> Sorry for that stupid question but I haven't read this whole thread and couldn't find anything online. Is the high speed track the only concrete truly high speed rail project or are there already other concrete projects for connecting other cities?


What is that "high speed track" you talk about? The furthest we got in planning a HSR network is setting up reserves for proposed corridors in regions. However the same applies eg. for the waterway corridor Danube-Elbe. :lol: There is really not much chance of building an actual 250+ HSR in near future.





Slartibartfas said:


> So basically there are no longer tunnels at all in the Czech Republic?


The longest railway tunnel in Czechia is 1,758 metres long. The longest double track tunnel is 1,364 metres long.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Trupman said:


> What is that "high speed track" you talk about? The furthest we got in planning a HSR network is setting up reserves for proposed corridors in regions. However the same applies eg. for the waterway corridor Danube-Elbe. :lol: There is really not much chance of building an actual 250+ HSR in near future.


Not with this attitude, no.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Slartibartfas said:


> Sorry for that stupid question but I haven't read this whole thread and couldn't find anything online. Is the high speed track the only concrete truly high speed rail project or are there already other concrete projects for connecting other cities? As a Viennese I'd be interested in anything benefitting the route Vienna-Prague of course, but also along the corridor from Linz to Prague or Vienna to Ostrava (on the way to Krakow)?


This tunnel near Plzeň is part of the 3d railway corridor.*

All the HSR planning is conditioned by the TEN-T network. The tracing in the Czech Republic looks like this:

Wien-Brno-Praha-Dresden
Wien-Brno-Ostrava-Katowice
Dresden-Praha-Brno-Ostrava-Katowice

There's also possibility of Wroclav-Praha-Munchen branch.

On some sections the corridors tracks could be used as well. That is the case with the Ejpovice tunnels which are being build in HSR standard so that they could be used on the possible HSR Praha - Munchen line. 


The most concrete project at the moment is the modernisation of the Brno-Přerov section to 200 km/h on the Brno-Ostrava line.

The Praha-Lovosice section on the Praha- Dresden route has a deadline of 2030.

These are the most prepared parts of the HSR network.










*
The works on the Praha-Česke Budějovice part and Praha - Plzeň are part of modernisation of so called corridors, the Praha - České Budějovice is one of the last not finished sections. The corridors project started in the 90s and the tracks allow for vmax 160 km/h. There is no plan for HSR between Praha - Linz.

The corridors are more or less finished.

You can find them on wiki, in Czech, the table shows the dates of completion in the second column.
https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/První_železniční_koridor
https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Druhý_železniční_koridor
https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Třetí_železniční_koridor
https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Čtvrtý_železniční_koridor


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Surel said:


> Not with this attitude, no.


I hope so. It would be a waste of money.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Trupman said:


> I hope so. It would be a waste of money.


Yea, connecting 5 EU capitals (Berlin, Praha, Wien, Bratislava, Budapest) and 3 European top 10 tourist destinations (Berlin, Praha, Wien) with HSR would be a waste of money. :nuts:

Moreover looking at the population density, this corridor is one of the more suitable ones in Europe.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

There is simply no demand for that connection, no matter how nice it might look like on the map.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Trupman said:


> What is that "high speed track" you talk about? The furthest we got in planning a HSR network is setting up reserves for proposed corridors in regions. However the same applies eg. for the waterway corridor Danube-Elbe. :lol: There is really not much chance of building an actual 250+ HSR in near future.


Well, what is this about? I just took it at face value, was that a mistake?
If its not a blatant lie this sounds like fairly near term high speed rail between Prague and Dresden (15 years sounds reasonable and would need concrete planning to start soon in order to have it up and running before 2030)



> The minister of economy of the German state Sachsen and Czech minister of transportation agreed to connect Prague and Dresden with a high speed railway before 2030.



@Surel:
So the corridor planning seems to be there already, how realistic is it that all of this, or parts of it will be really constructed till 2035? Is it even possible to make an educated guess there? That agreement with Germany sounds like quite a committment already. But of course, as long as no concrete schedule is made and as long as the financing isn't secured, nothing can be taken for granted. Still, these plans suggest that a really competitive connection Vienna-Prague-Dresden is in the making. I'd even believe that Berlin-Dresden-Prague-Vienna would be competitive and doable within 6 h or less.

I find the RS1 corridor the most interesting one as it would be an entirely new intercity corridor between Brno and Praha and and a lot of time would be saved by the much shorter track length compared to the existing corridor in use.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

I'm very sceptical about HSR between Prague and Dresden being finished in 14 years. At least the Ore mountains tunnel would have to be in a very advanced stage of preparation process now but it's not.

I will be very happy if there are these finished constructions in 14 years:
1) 4th railway corridor
2) 3rd railway corridor between Prague and Ostrava
3) Prague airport and Kladno S-bahn
4) Final solution for Prague-Beroun line
5) and maybe new Brno central station with a 200+ line to Přerov

These are possible to be managed in that time and are much more needed than some sci-fi HSR without passangers.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Trupman said:


> There is simply no demand for that connection, no matter how nice it might look like on the map.


Nonsense


















http://www.europeancitiesmarketing....bled-year-in-europe-bednights-up-4-2-in-2015/




> 27.8 million foreign tourists visited the Czech Republic in 2015, an eight percent increase from the previous year as the country sets another record for number of international visitors. Tourism to the Czech Republic has increased in each of the past four years.
> 
> Data released by CzechTourism and reported by iDnes.cz reveals that more than half of those tourists – 14.4 million – arrived in the country for only one day. Each tourist spends an average of 2,769 CZK daily.
> 
> ...


http://www.expats.cz/prague/article...ublic-sees-record-number-of-tourists-in-2015/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Trupman said:


> What is that "high speed track" you talk about? The furthest we got in planning a HSR network is setting up reserves for proposed corridors in regions. However the same applies eg. for the waterway corridor Danube-Elbe. :lol: There is really not much chance of building an actual 250+ HSR in near future.


Well, what is this about? I just took it at face value, was that a mistake?



> The minister of economy of the German state Sachsen and Czech minister of transportation agreed to connect Prague and Dresden with a high speed railway before 2030.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Surel said:


> ...


There is very little demand for any international HSR coming to Czechia as for now. Period.
Even the demand for Prague-Brno HSR is, according to several studies and researches, around 20k passangers daily, which is hardly justifiable for construction.



Slartibartfas said:


> Well, what is this about? I just took it at face value, was that a mistake?


How the hell am I supposed to know? Sorry, but it just seems as another empty words from politicians. Just take it symbolically, something like "we are such a good friends that we would even build a HSR if we lived in a different universe where money fall from sky and construction preparation processes don't last decades."


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Some recent pictures from Czech railways.

Station *Častolovice* after reconstruction in 2015.
source: http://www.silnice-zeleznice.cz/clanek/zvyseni-kapacity-trati-tyniste-nad-orlici-castolovice-solnice-2-cast-rekonstrukce-zst-castolovice/









Station *Horažďovice předměstí* after reconstruction in 2015.
source: http://www.silnice-zeleznice.cz/clanek/rekonstrukce-zst-horazdovice-predmesti/


















Station *Česká Lípa hlavní nádraží* u/c in August 2016.
author: _Hroch _ source: http://www.k-report.net/presmerovani/?prispevek=3616541


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Kind of surprise, a scent of history found by me on Czech rail network last month. These carriages are still in daily use on the line between Tabor and Bechyne...


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Those are heritage cars. AFAIK this line is usually serviced by Regionova DMUs.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Železniční přejezd (AŽD 97) - Úvaly - 21.5.2016*


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/view/leo-express-orders-chinese-emus.html
> 
> *LEO Express orders Chinese EMUs*
> 27 Sep 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/grandi-stazioni-loses-praha-concession.html
> 
> *Grandi Stazioni loses Praha concession*
> 27 Oct 2016
> ...


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Regarding to Praha Hlavní Nádraží/Prague Main Railway Station, I have experienced that it is not integrated to surrounding cityspace. The most destructive and annoying thing in this area is the Wilsonova car highway that produces noise, accidents, bad air and environment plus destroys the area in front of the station totally. Is there coming any change?


----------



## Sch1 (May 20, 2008)

ArtManDoo said:


> Regarding to Praha Hlavní Nádraží/Prague Main Railway Station, I have experienced that it is not integrated to surrounding cityspace. The most destructive and annoying thing in this area is the Wilsonova car highway that produces noise, accidents, bad air and environment plus destroys the area in front of the station totally. Is there coming any change?


Prague invited Jan Gehl to advise the city on this urban expressway. It is actually more than 5km long and transverses the city center from South to North. We will see.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

ArtManDoo said:


> Regarding to Praha Hlavní Nádraží/Prague Main Railway Station, I have experienced that it is not integrated to surrounding cityspace. The most destructive and annoying thing in this area is the Wilsonova car highway that produces noise, accidents, bad air and environment plus destroys the area in front of the station totally. Is there coming any change?


There were proposals to put "Magistrala" into a tunnel behind the National Museum. Those plans have been scrapped. Afaik there were no plans to put it in a tunnel all the way, i.e under the station.




















Prague main railway station poses quite a big challenge if we should talk about tunnelling.

You need to take into account that

a) you need the station and platforms there
b) you need to count with the tunnel for the future HSR coming from the north, there are variants that put the whole HSR line and platforms into tunnel under the current station.
c) you need to count with the metro lines, there's metro line C running parallel in the vicinity under the station, and there's metro line B and A running perpendicularly to the railway and "Magistrala" road. And last but not least there's plan for the line D that should have a station there as well, line D should be put under construction shortly.
d) there is already a railway tunnel on the southern exit of the station.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Apparently the Chinese CRRC (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) is having serious talks with the owners of Škoda Transportation about buying the company.

http://byznys.lidovky.cz/plzenska-s...doprava.aspx?c=A161103_173930_ln-doprava_pave


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Translation? Does the CRRC have a high chance of buying Skoda?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Translation? Does the CRRC have a high chance of buying Skoda?


They estimate the chance of selling at 40-60 % and the price tag at around € 2 billion.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Who are the current owners?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> Who are the current owners?


That is not so transparent. Probably Tomáš Krsek, Michal Korecký, Marek Čmejla a Jiří Diviš via an long list of shell companies registered at tax and transparency paradises.

The company was privatized to Appian group, which was a not transparent shell company. The general thought is that it was the management of Škoda Plzeň standing behind Appian. What you saw quite often is the management of the companies to be privatized was able to use the cash of the company itself to privatize it (e.g. they used reserves, or loans, to make loans to their shell entities and then privatized the original companies with this cash.) 

But this is getting OT. We will see what will happen. Acquiring Škoda would allow the Chinese to bypass a lot of trouble of getting to the European railway/tram market.

Just to clear things up for some who might not know. Škoda Transportation has nothing to do with Škoda Auto (VW), but name and some history. Those are complete separate entities.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

So far it's only one website who mentioned it. I have a feeling that due to growing concerns and opposition to Chinese state companies buying private European countries, the Skoda deal might be blocked.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Skoda is small potatoes compared to some other Chinese purchases lately. Except in Czech republic of course so that's also the only place where it might be blocked.


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

modernised dostos for Prague´s "Esko" line S7


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ Kolerus, try that way (giving full path to the linked image):


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What would Czech Railways look like 10 years from now?


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Czech and Bavarian transportation ministers signed a declaration to improve the railway connection between Praha and München. In 2025 this connection should get to under 4 hours.

The Czech side is busy with construction of the corridor to the CZ/DE border. The declaration means that the German side is starting similar planning and the corridor came into the Bundesplan of urgent railway priorities.
http://zpravy.e15.cz/byznys/doprava...-ministri-dohodli-revolucni-zrychleni-1335419


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Prague is planning new railway tunnels and stations under the city centre (so called "Nové spojení 2") to accomodate more suburban trains.








http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/re...ate-slibovana-revoluce-pujde-ale-velmi-pomalu


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

1+1=3 said:


> Prague is planning new railway tunnels and stations under the city centre (so called "Nové spojení 2") to accomodate more suburban trains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been part of their plan for a while and is also included on their 2016 version here https://app.iprpraha.cz/mpp-dwn/02_ke_stazeni/04_vykresy_oduvodneni/S06_schema_dopravni%20infrastruktura_25000.pdf

Fun map for people to look at to see all the planned rail upgrades, tunnels, highways, tram lines, stations etc.


----------



## atlantis5484 (Nov 28, 2013)

Some news about Ejpovice Tunnel according to this link:

https://plzen.idnes.cz/tunel-chlum-...-zpravy.aspx?c=A170927_135028_plzen-zpravy_vb

As i understood ( by using Google translate ) , breacktrouth this 7 October for second tube. :banana:
A little part ( at the top of the escavation) has been done, so people who are nearby can see the TBm work from upstairs during this week.

A first step for high speed Line between Prague and Munich, Brenner Tunnel/Italy, Paris ( i know, i dream a bit too much) ?


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ Unfortunately at present getting from Praha Hl. Nadr. to Beroun takes too much time and without the planned Barrandov Tunnel it can't be a real High Speed Line. Any chances for implementation of these plans?


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Tracks from Prague-Smíchov to Beroun should be "optimized" (modernised) between 2019-2025, design speed 90-140 km/h.
20 km long tunnel is back on table, but it's in very early stages only with the feasibility study under way.

However, for Prague the proposed railway tunnels under the city centre are much more needed, since the capacity of tracks is used up and quick S-bahn is essential, Prague is currently clogged with cars from suburbs and exurbs. Unfortunately, it was late 10 years ago and we won't get them maybe next 20 years... Considering Munich opened its S-bahn tunnel in 1972 and is digging the second one now, we are a bit late.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Leo Express has received entry permit on the Polish tracks. Leo Express will operate connection between Prague and Krakow and will become a first foreign private operator in Poland in the long distance personal rail transportation. The permit is valid for the Ostrava - Krakow correct route. We could thus see Leo Express trains on Prague - Ostrava - Krakow route, maybe in the end of this year already.
https://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/45...znici-bude-jezdit-mezi-prahou-a-krakovem.html


----------



## desmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Surel said:


> Leo Express has received entry permit on the Polish tracks. Leo Express will operate connection between Prague and *Warsaw* and will become a first foreign private operator in Poland in the long distance personal rail transportation.


It will run to Kraków


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

desmo said:


> It will run to Kraków


Yeah. I got ahead of it. I knew they wanted to run Warsaw before and somehow I messed up here.


----------



## metrancya (Sep 4, 2017)

*High-speed railway line Berlin-Praha*

Germany just upgraded the importance of the high speed railway link from Berlin to Praha via a tunnel between Dresden and Ústí nad Labem. The railway line is now considered of "urgent need" (or "high priority") which means that the planning and construction stages will take off. The german part of the railway line will now be built within the next 15-20 years.

I know that the Czech side was always pressing for that - now it becomes reality. It means that the Czech Republic can start the process of upgrading the railways between Ústí and Praha and start to plan details of the railway link between Ústí and Germany.

(german only)  »The federal government approves the construction of a railway tunnel in Saxony« 

A first "memorandum of understanding" was signed on 26. August 2017. 

(german only)  Tillich welcomes the memorandum of understanding regarding the new railway line Dresden - Praha

Total length of the new railway link between Dresden and Ústí: 43 km around 22 km each in Germany and in the Czech Republic. the tunnel through the mountains will be 26 km long. On the german side, the design speed is considered to be 200/230 km/h (mixed traffic with cargo and persons) which necessarily includes most of the Czech part north of Ústí. 

In 2015, the german state of Saxony published a summary paper outlining a few things to happen between Dresden and Ústí nad Labem:

(german/english)  New railway line Dresden - Praha outside the Elbe / Labe valley

German project website:

(english/german/czech): http://nbs.sachsen.de/


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

A trip report with a Wagon Slovakia Sleeping Car from Humenne to Prague.






Enjoy!


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

*HSR Czech Republic*

Hi,

today I saw a german article about HSR in Czech Republic, stating about five projects:

RS 1: Praha - Brno - Ostrava
RS 2: Brno - Vienna
RS 3: Praha - Munich
RS 4: Praha - Dresden
RS 5: Praha -Wroclaw

most reading here probably know that. I wonder how Brnos raiolway network would look like with integrated HSR. On one hand there is a need for direct trains Praha - Ostrava and on the otjher for direct trains Praha - Vienna (probably without reversing at Brno main station). Does someone have informations/maps about this?

Kind regards


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Hi, I guess you are asking about the layout of the tracks inside of the city.
The whole HSR project is still in the phase of first drafts and economical analysis. However the visions are pretty much very accurate, at least when it comes to the backbone RS 1 and also to RS 4. On the other hand the RS 5 is in the phase of very hypothetical vision.

Anyway, back to Brno. The whole Brno hub is a matter of redevelopment as the train station is not sufficient even for these days. The whole project for redevelopment was ready a decade ago, but the local citizens stood up against the plan of moving the station about half kilometer southwards away from the city centre as their main argument was that the station would be moved "to the suburbs". The project was changed many times since then and the necessity of the new station have grown.

In October 2017 a new project of the Brno railway hub was made with 2 main possible options of the track layout as an outcome. One takes into account the position of the new main station as proposed previously, another keeps the new station as close as possible to the current one (but requires more finances and more construction as the station is basically located underground). 
As you can see in the schematic picture, the option A allows the train from Prague go through the station directly to Ostrava, but to Wien or Bratislava it requires the change of course. The option B allows going from Prague to both Ostrava and Wien.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Trupman said:


> Hi, I guess you are asking about the layout of the tracks inside of the city.


Yes, thank you for your quick answer. I like option B as it allows best alignment for all lines. Also I keep in mind that Krakow - Ostrava - Wien is an international corridor, too. Option B could be combined with a proposal of an direct urban rail link from Brno main station to Kralovo Pole via tunnel, something like S-Bahn. Older plans recommanded this route for an underground tram-link. Though option B looks as if it is more expensive it has obviously more benefit for international and urban traffic.

I hope HSR will come to reality in Czech Republic. Concerning this it has similarities with Belgium. It´s the international traffic making HSR attractive but national cities like Brno. Plzen and Ostrava will be profit as well. Sadly Olomouc will probably not be integrated in the network.

Kind regards


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Yes, you are right about the underground north-south S-bahn concept. It's still planned but not shown in those maps, there are different layouts in those different options.

Also there are more options than A and B and it's very possible, that until HSR reaches Brno there might be already totally different situation in dealing with the whole station redevelopment. 
I don't think that it's a big problem that the train has to change the direction in Brno when going Prague-Vienna as the train will always be calling at Brno. And as you said, there's also a rather important connection from Poland to Vienna which deserves straight connection.

Olomouc is unfortunately little bit more to the north than it should be for a good geographical position. The main axis between Brno and Ostrava is determined by the terrain and in the Olomouc region the main junction is naturally at Přerov. It should be connected to the HSR by already existing railway corridors which allow high speeds, it's just 12 minutes by train to get from Olomouc to Přerov.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

tunnel owl said:


> Yes, thank you for your quick answer. I like option B as it allows best alignment for all lines. Also I keep in mind that Krakow - Ostrava - Wien is an international corridor, too. Option B could be combined with a proposal of an direct urban rail link from Brno main station to Kralovo Pole via tunnel, something like S-Bahn. Older plans recommanded this route for an underground tram-link. Though option B looks as if it is more expensive it has obviously more benefit for international and urban traffic.
> 
> I hope HSR will come to reality in Czech Republic. Concerning this it has similarities with Belgium. It´s the international traffic making HSR attractive but national cities like Brno. Plzen and Ostrava will be profit as well. Sadly Olomouc will probably not be integrated in the network.
> 
> Kind regards


AFAIK there's no variant of Brno station that would allow HSR through traffic in all directions Praha - Ostrava, Praha - Wien and Ostrava - Wien.


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

Is there any concrete financing in place for the HSR in CR? Or is this still in a study phase?


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

They are in different stages. Basically the vision of the main corridors is set up and some of them are part of regional landuse plans which prohibits any construction in the corridors. This is the first step.
The reconstruction of Brno-Přerov should be already made as a part of future HSR although just for speeds up to 250 km/h, the possible corridor for higher speeds should be elsewhere. Also some constructions as a tunnel on the entrance to Plzeň are built as parts of future HSRs allowing possible higher speeds. 

If we talk about full-scale HSRs in whole lengths there's currently a tendering process for a feasibility study of the Prague-Brno-(Vienna) HSR running on. Funny enough, this tendering process already takes a year because of arguments between companies and whole series of objections. The antimonopoly office first canceled the whole tender and now the chairman of the office decided the cancelation was wrong and the antimonopoly investigation should continue. :nuts: Watch out, this doesn't still mean the whole tender won't be canceled again, it's just a return to point 0 and prolonging the whole process. Kafka-state.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Why did my previous post disappear?


Trupman said:


> They are in different stages. Basically the vision of the main corridors is set up and some of them are part of regional landuse plans which prohibits any construction in the corridors. This is the first step.
> The reconstruction of Brno-Přerov should be already made as a part of future HSR although just for speeds up to 250 km/h, the possible corridor for higher speeds should be elsewhere. Also some constructions as a tunnel on the entrance to Plzeň are built as parts of future HSRs allowing possible higher speeds.
> 
> If we talk about full-scale HSRs in whole lengths there's currently a tendering process for a feasibility study of the Prague-Brno-(Vienna) HSR running on. Funny enough, this tendering process already takes a year because of arguments between companies and whole series of objections. The antimonopoly office first canceled the whole tender and now the chairman of the office decided the cancelation was wrong and the antimonopoly investigation should continue. :nuts: Watch out, this doesn't still mean the whole tender won't be canceled again, it's just a return to point 0 and prolonging the whole process. Kafka-state.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Concerning HSR between Dresden and Prague, I wonder how they try to manage the current-problem. Most likeley the new HSR will be built for 25kV 50Hz AC. So trains must be equipped for german 16 2/3 KV and 25 KV, that´s no problem. Otherwise freight-trains should use the HSR, too. But from Usti to Prague they shall switch on existing tracks, operated with 3 KV DC. If so, it would mean that freight-locos must be able to cope with three systems. But maybe this is not a big issue nowadays anymore.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

tunnel owl said:


> Concerning HSR between Dresden and Prague, I wonder how they try to manage the current-problem. Most likeley the new HSR will be built for 25kV 50Hz AC. So trains must be equipped for german 16 2/3 KV and 25 KV, that´s no problem. Otherwise freight-trains should use the HSR, too. But from Usti to Prague they shall switch on existing tracks, operated with 3 KV DC. If so, it would mean that freight-locos must be able to cope with three systems. But maybe this is not a big issue nowadays anymore.


Multiple Current loco's/EMU's are getting more and more common. That's not the problem.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

_RvR_ said:


> link


Interesting news. There will be a lot of competition on the Prague - Vienna corridor: ÖBB/CD, Regiojet and Leo.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

They are already super low. Regular Regiojet tickets start at 15 €, discounted ÖBB ones at 14 € (limited availability).


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Prague to Vienna is similar distance to eg. Prague to Třinec where Regiojet prices start at about 10 Euro and lower, I think they are able to run for these prices if the demand is high enough.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

centrl station to central station:
03:58 by RailJet
04:02 by RegioJet

All these trains go through Brno. If Leo Express starts its direct line through Olomouc, it could take like 04:20. 
The fastest buses run the line in the time 03:55, however most of them are 04:30 and more. The car connection (P+R to P+R) is exactly 3 hours.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Unfortunately there is not much of a possibility for shortening the travel time in near future. All the possible upgrades on the Czech side such as new Brno station or tunnels at Choceň are far away. The only possible higher speeds are on the Austrian side if the Nordbahn gets upgraded.

On the other hand the highway construction at the borders can make the bus or car connection more comfortable and efficient again.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Eurovia company has canceled its complaint to the Antimonopoly office regarding the 4th railway corridor construction in Prague. That means the office has stopped the investigation and the Railway infrastructure administration company and the tender winner Metrostav can start the construction soon. 

The 6 km long section from Prague Hostivař to Prague Vršovice is situated in a densely urbanized area of the city of Prague and contains 2 completely new stations Eden and Zahradní Město which will create an important connection of suburban rail lines to city public transportation. The station Vršovice will be completely modernised. The maximum proposed speed is 120 km/h.

Here is a presentation video of the construction. Personally I dislike the design of the stations, they have very low aesthetic and functional qualities, especially if you consider them as important transfer hubs within Prague. Unfortunately architecture is an alien word for the railway infrastructure owners these days. And the city representatives just don't care at all. 
The Hostivař station showed ca. 03:00-06:00 has already been constructed.





Plus one more news:
The ministry of transportation has agreed on the route of the last section of the 4th railway corridor - the northern part to České Budějovice. They agreed on constructing two tunnels (ca. 8 km in total) thanks to the new economical efficiency survey.
However the construction year is unclear and it doesn't look very likely that it will start within next 5 years.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trupman said:


> And the city representatives just don't care at all.


I don't think they don't care, but the project was planned 10+ years ago and they can't change anything about it now.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Negrelli viaduct in Prague, opened in 1850, 1100 m long including bridge over Vltava river is under complete reconstruction (04/2017 – 07/2020)







.








http://www.rekonstrukce-negrelliho-viaduktu.cz/#fotogalerie


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Another antimonopoly complaint canceled and another part of the 4th railway corridor construction started. Almost 20 km long section from Sudoměřice to Votice will include 2 new tunnels and is expected to finish in 2021.

What a coincidence the companies are canceling their complaints together... :nuts:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*New GW Trains:*
4 DMUs of 810 class are undergoing complete modernization to class 816. These will be operated in Šumava region.


















Photos: Zdopravy.cz/Jan Šindelář*

New RegioJet locomotives
*First of total 8 ordered Traxx MS2 locomotives are already in service. Delivered were also first two of 16 carriages type Bmpz from Astra Vagoane, which has to come this year.









Photo: railitrains.sk/Adam Bartoň


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi! I am thinking of taking the train from Vienna to Prague and I am wondering whether to pick among OBB/CD or RegioJet. Any suggestion? Party of 4 with no special need but to have a comfy seat and enough place to put 2 big suitcases


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would personally prefer RegioJet.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks. Based on?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

I personally prefer ČD/ÖBB. It's little bit faster and for me railjet trainsets (especially that ones of ČD) are more comfortable than second-hand carriages from Austria and Switzerland, which RegioJet mostly operates. Finally, RegioJet is usually cheaper and offers free services aboard like coffee or juice, however, I have many bad experiences with it (air condition is often broken, more than half of toilets are out of order etc.)


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

kokomo said:


> Thanks. Based on?


RegioJet is cheaper and has better service. And I like competition, without RegioJet and others ČD woud be still in the last century in terms of their service. So i prefer smaller carriers to one large state owned run by massive subsidies.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

There are just 4 RegioJet trains per day, whereas ÖBB/CD have 7 Railjets and an EN. Travel time is almost identical. RegioJet trains are listet in the ÖBB timetable, so you can see which one is more convenient for you: http://fahrplan.oebb.at


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, I will consider them both


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Consortium Škoda-Siemens will supply 50 new carriages for ČD for international lines. These will create 10 trainsets, similar to railjets (Siemens Vaiggio Comfort), with maximum speed 200 km/h. Costs are 3 billions CZK, first carriages has to be delivered within 32 months.




















Renders: Škoda

Except this, ČD has bought additional 41 second hand carriages of type Bmz from ÖBB. All have maximum speed 200 km/h and cost total 13.7 millions €.









Photo: ČD


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Are compartment coaches still popular? 

I find them a bit claustrophobic :runaway:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

I personally hate them too (not only because of small space, but also I don't need to socialize with other passengers - in open coaches is more anonymity). However, there are still many of (mostly older) people, which don't want to travel in open coaches (from my personal experiences, they don't like mainly "hard"seats and impossibility regulate temperature).

Fortunately, no new compartment coaches are being bought. Those mentioned above were produced in 1970-80s and replaces old coaches of type B, which have still compartments for 8 people.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

I find compartments great if you travel with a group of friends. As you get a lot of privacy. Then again if you are with "weird" strangers it can get akward if you are locked in a small space with them.
I really loved the nostalgic feel of my compartment train from vienna to budapest, the train was loaded to the brim, and with each compartment they where really quiet. In an open plan carriage it would be horrid.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

I prefer compartments and I don't feel very old. :lol:
And when traveling with a group of friends, compartments are priceless.
I hope that at least one or two compartment coaches will stay at long distance trains for many future years.
If I want to travel in a huge open space with lots of noisy people I can pick bus over train.

And socializing with other passangers - wow, what a big deal :nuts:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

I remember my last trip on a compartment coach, an Intercity from Bolonia to Milan and I got a person sitting right beside me who kept on coughing all the time. Plus, I needed to go to the toilet frequentlyso I kept on bothering the rest of the people.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

BHT said:


> Consortium Škoda-Siemens will supply 50 new carriages for ČD for international lines. These will create 10 trainsets, similar to railjets (Siemens Vaiggio Comfort), with maximum speed 200 km/h. Costs are 3 billions CZK, first carriages has to be delivered within 32 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we'll see CD Railjets that are finally pushed/pulled by Skoda locos?


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

KingNick said:


> So we'll see CD Railjets that are finally pushed/pulled by Skoda locos?



Probably not.


----------



## Mac_07 (Dec 4, 2007)

Travelling by České dráhy


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Ongoing works on renovation of Břeclav railway station:






























Source of photos: Vlaky.net/Milan Vojtek



And renders from SŽDC how it will look like:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Today, ČD has announced another tender for long distance carriages. General contract includes supplying up to 90 carriages, which can be in configuration for 1st class, 2nd class, with bistro part, with space for bikes or wheelchairs and with accessories for children. These will be able to operate in CZ, SK, HU, PL, AT, DE and SLO, in trainsest with up to 10 carriages Estimated price of contract is 4.7 billions CZK.


Vision of interiors by ČD:




















But ČD has announced also tender for new regional trains too - contracts will include supplying of up to 60 EMUs and 60 DMUs, estimated price is 15 billions CZK. Capacity of EMUs has to be 240 sitting passengers, DMUs 120, maximum speed 160 km/h (EMUs)/120 km/h (DMUs).


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

ČD Cargo orders 10 Bombardier Traxx MS3 locomotives, with option for another 40. First 10 will be delivered in 2019 - 2020. Also, at the the end of this year has to came another 4 Siemens Vectron locomotives, ordered earlier.












Leo Express leases 15 Coradia Lint DMUs, more info here: http://m.railjournal.com/index.php/...s-on-czech-regional-services.html?channel=000












Services in Ústecký region will operate Regiojet with Pesa Elf II units:


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Children (6 - 15 years) and Students up to 26 years old as well as Elderly above the age of 65 years will get 75 % discount on the standard railway fares in the Czech republic from 1st September 2018. The same holds for the bus transportation. The government regulation is valid for all companies operating in the CZ. The new policy is estimated to cost around Euro 250 mil. per year.

Many integrated regional systems implement similar or even higher discounts as well with the end of summer vacation.

https://www.mesec.cz/clanky/slevy-v-doprave-deti-studenti-a-duchodci-budou-uz-brzy-jezdit-vyhodneji/


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

Leo Express introduced new railway connection between Prague and Krakow










































































source: https://www.fly4free.pl/leo-express-praga-krakow-polaczenie/


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ Quite an old news actually. In fact the connection has already functioned for a while and, if you wish an update to the subject, as of end of this week the train will be suspended.


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

^^Because of track renewal, I've just checked it. It will be suspended for 2 months.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Vlaky Pardubice Opočínek*


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The longest Czech Railway (4150 m) tunnel will come into service this week.






The Ejpovice tunnel is on the route Praha - Plzeň and will shorten the travel time by 15 minutes.

https://plzen.idnes.cz/zeleznicni-t...-zpravy.aspx?c=A181115_145124_plzen-zpravy_vb


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

^^ map


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ ...and the shortest travel time will be reduced from 1h25' to 1h14'. Maybe not that much, but now the Ex class train will be at least 20 minutes faster than the fastest express bus available, it counts.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trupman said:


> Another antimonopoly complaint canceled and another part of the 4th railway corridor construction started. Almost 20 km long section from Sudoměřice to Votice will include 2 new tunnels and is expected to finish in 2021.


Nice aerial view of the whole 20 kms long construction site.
2nd rail is being built, travel time will be reduced about 16 minutes.




Map:


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ I like very much a Czech map service mapy.cz due to their very clear display of railway lines and stations (in Czechia and elsewhere), something that cannot be said of Google Maps (almost hidden there). And indeed, this new section Sudoměřice to Votice is already visible on mapy.cz as a contour, you can see it via this link.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Such tree train-sets made in China by CRRC with designs by Leo Express will be delivered to the Czech Leo Express in the second half of this year. They will be used by Leo Express on the Czech tracks.

First Chinese made trains in the EU?

https://www.idnes.cz/ekonomika/dopr...ign-vlaky-crrc.A190712_092958_eko-doprava_are


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

They look hideous..


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Regiojet revealed more renders of its trains for operation in Ústí nad Labem region - new livery of DMUs type 845 (ex DB 628) as well as livery and interior of new Pesa Elf.eu EMUs:






















































Source: Regiojet


----------



## btrs (Jan 24, 2016)

Surel said:


> First Chinese made trains in the EU?


Depends on your definition of "train". A few years ago CNR Jinan (now CRRC Shandong) built some gas-tanker cars for French company Atir-Rail:

https://www.railwaygazette.com/news...-wagons-for-western-europe-due-to-arrive.html

As for trainset or locomotive and EU: yes, they will be the first.
If you extend EU to geographical Europe then there are already Chinese locomotives and trainsets in operation in North Macedonia.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

First two of total 15 leased Alstom LINT DMUs for LeoExpress have arrived to Czechia:


>


*Source of photos: https://www.railpage.net/jednotky-lint-pro-spolecnost-leo-express/*


----------



## daroslav (Dec 7, 2006)

The largest movement of cargo warehouses between Poland and the Czech Republic. The movement of passenger trains is also increasing

https://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/wiado...nie-tez-ruch-pociagow-pasazerskich-93144.html


----------



## btrs (Jan 24, 2016)

More news on Regiojet: they are ordering 15 Traxx MS3 locomotives to replace the Vectrons and to operate an all-Bombardier electric fleet.



> *RegioJet to standardise on Traxx locomotives*
> 
> _3 September 2019_
> 
> ...


Source:
https://www.railwaygazette.com/europe/regiojet-to-standardise-on-traxx-locomotives/54471.article

And more background info at Railcolornews:
https://railcolornews.com/2019/09/03/cz-regiojet-orders-traxx-ms3-the-details/

I'm curious whether Bombardier will be able to deliver trouble-free Traxx MS3 locos. DB is still suffering from serious reliability issues with its 147-IC version, and those are AC-only !
Same goes for its predecessor Traxx MS2e in operation with NS, although there the problem lies in its sub-par ETCS L2 implementation which is only now beginning to stabilize (but is not completely solved yet.. hno


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

btrs said:


> ..//..
> 
> As for trainset or locomotive and EU: yes, they will be the first.
> ..//..


Not quite true, yes they'll probably be the first "large-scale" implementation... but over here in Estonia we've had two Chinese shunters/locomotives in service since 2015 which were to be the first out of like 15 but the order for the rest was cancelled.


----------



## wbrm (Sep 9, 2008)

Even DB has Chinese hybrid shunting locomotives for the S-Bahn in Hamburg.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Židlochovice station on a reactivated line from Hrušovany u Brna:

*2014*:








Author: RomanM82, CC-BY-SA-3.0 license

*2019*:








Author: DanDIYY, CC-BY-SA-4.0 license

Lots of construction videos on this site:
https://www.koridory.cz/modernizace-a-elektrifikace-trati-hrusovany-u-brna-zidlochovice/


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like the line is planned to go further in the future, is this true?


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

No, this is a dead end line. It would not be possible to extend the line without street running.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Kolín station building has been modernised.



















*Before*


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

What a change! Impressive...


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

This should be the new shape of the Praha - Smíchov train station according to the final decission of the Prague town hall.
https://www.idnes.cz/praha/zpravy/p...-podoba-praha.A191119_105932_praha-zpravy_rsr

The construction should begin within the next two years. The new station will be build encompassing the current building, combining train, metro, bus, tram and P+R terminal.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

With a new yearly timetable many regional routes in Czech Republic got taken over by private contractors. This resulted in transportation chaos. Lack of rolling stock, lack of passenger information, lack of ticket selling points.

Some footage from TV news:






The most absurd thing is a train operated by Arriva, with a locomotive rented from a cargo carrier and three old carriages in retro livery.

A situation similar to the one that happened in the Polish Silesia region in December 2012, when most regional trains got taken over from the state carrier Przewozy Regionalne by the regional carrier Koleje Śląskie. Koleje Śląskie didn't have enough time to prepare for the takeover, which also resulted in a transportation chaos, many cancellations and delays, lack of passenger information and weird compositions of trains.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello!

Does anyone know why there is a logo of the Spanish rail company Talgo on this train of the EM 451 CD series by Vagónka Studénka (Skoda)?


Thank you!


----------



## btrs (Jan 24, 2016)

Kpc21 said:


> The most absurd thing is a train operated by Arriva, with a locomotive rented from a cargo carrier and three old carriages in retro livery.


Really ? Those ex-DB 628.4 should have already been ready for operation for a long time !
But then again DB wants to get rid of Arriva, now already having a bad reputation in several countries (the Netherlands, UK and Czech Republic).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*AŽD Praha relaunches daily services on Plum Railway*

https://www.railjournal.com/passenger/main-line/azd-praha-relaunches-daily-services-on-plum-railway/

https://www.azd.cz/cs/linka-u10


----------



## Delasoto (Jun 3, 2013)

Gusiluz said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know why there is a logo of the Spanish rail company Talgo on this train of the EM 451 CD series by Vagónka Studénka (Skoda)?
> 
> Thank you!


I think, it is a joke


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

btrs said:


> But then again DB wants to get rid of Arriva, now already having a bad reputation in several countries (the Netherlands, UK and Czech Republic).


In Poland their reputation as a train carrier is quite good. They operate diesel trains in one of the regions and I haven't heard about any complaints. They seem to be better than the state-owned PolRegio.

It is worse regarding buses – in multiple regions they took over ex-communist local bus carriers and something like a year ago they closed all those local bus connections.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

Delasoto said:


> I think, it is a joke


It's only a train, but it has had two different logos and since at least 2010 it no longer has one.


451 045 (M) + 4 cars + 451 046 (M)












































Another design (looks like the original)









That would be a long joke.


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Gusiluz said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know why there is a logo of the Spanish rail company Talgo on this train of the EM 451 CD series by Vagónka Studénka (Skoda)?
> https://i.postimg.cc/FKPYzkmh/Talgo-eslovaquia.jpg
> ...


Talgo is a nickname of this very 451 train (451.045/451.046), specific for its expanded train set by two additional intermediate coaches.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Thank you very much! That's a good explanation. 

A nickname?
Why a railway company that is a competitor?
Other examples?
Thanks!


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Talgo is not a railway company.
It's the same when Bombardier/Siemens/CAF branding is displayed on a train.


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Gusiluz said:


> ^^ Thank you very much! That's a good explanation.
> 
> A nickname?
> Why a railway company that is a competitor?
> ...


As da_scotty said, Talgo is not a name of a railway operator but of a rail vehicle manufacturer. I guess, the expended lenght of the 451 somehow resembled Talgo trains. 

Besides, nicknames are generaly used in Czech railway world for locomotives and multiple-unit trains. Namely the 451 class has always been known also as "Pantograf", "Panťák" (Pantograph), "Žabotlam" (Frog mouth) or "Lochneska" (Nessie).


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Obviously I was referring to the fact that Talgo is in competition (it even contested the award of EMUs in Latvia a few months ago) with Vagonka Studénka, the current Škoda, the manufacturer of the train.

Those Talgo logos seem to be painted on the bodywork; I can't imagine that anyone in the Los Prados workshop (which are not Talgo's but maintain some of their trains) thinks it's a good idea to paint the Alstom or Siemens logo on a Talgo train. I find it completely illogical.

In Spain they have also put some vinyl on some trains, for example: the Wildcat converted locomotive:
.


But thanks anyway.

And an EMU with four trailers doesn't look like any Talgo.
My last message about the railroad manufacturer:



Gusiluz said:


> Me voy a centrar en los diferentes tipos de material remolcado que Talgo que tiene ahora mismo en catálogo, y no en los automotores -como estos- presentados en Innotrans 2018:
> 
> 
> *T-VII*
> ...


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Gusiluz said:


> ^^ Obviously I was referring to the fact that Talgo is in competition (it even contested the award of EMUs in Latvia a few months ago) with Vagonka Studénka, the current Škoda, the manufacturer of the train.
> 
> Those Talgo logos seem to be painted on the bodywork; I can't imagine that anyone in the Los Prados workshop (which are not Talgo's but maintain some of their trains) thinks it's a good idea to paint the Alstom or Siemens logo on a Talgo train. I find it completely illogical.
> 
> ...


But the Talgo nickname has nothing to do with the Škoda nor Tatra Studénka where the 451 class has been made. It first appeared during the 90's when the train was already for decades (since 1966) in operation. From what I've found, it comes from Czech Railways employees, who were working with the train (maintenance staff, etc.).


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

How did it appear there, and why? There must be some interesting story behind that.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Another renewed station building is opened. This is Břeclav, the exterior received a neo-classical look.










Author: ČTK

Before:








Author:ČTK

The municipality will also invest into rebuilding the public space in front of the building.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Ongoing construction of the 4th railway corridor section between Vršovice and Hostivař stations in Prague. Two brand new stations Eden and Zahradní Město will emerge, which will serve as transfer hubs to city public transport and also as commuter stations for local train services. The whole line will finally meet its commuter function when finished.

Many thanks to the author *Karel Smejkal* you can follow his gallery updates from this particular construction here or other constructions here.


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Breaktrough on 680 m long tunnel Deboreč on the Praha - Tábor line. This line is part of the IVth corridor between Prague and České Budějovice.
































https://zdopravy.cz/obrazem-tunel-d...chce-spustit-provoz-uz-v-prosinci-2021-42193/

Another tunnel (Mezno) nearby is under construction. It is a 840 m long tunnel.


The construction on the 4th corridor is the last one of the 4 corridors planned in the 90s. Those were planned for Vmax 160 km/h, some of the constructions on the 4th corridor are planned anew over to accommodate Vmax 200 km/h. Although I am not sure how does this translate into the usability over the whole length of the whole corridor. There are yet several tunnels to be built.

Here are the corridors:


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

You can follow the current construction on the Czech Railways here: https://www.stavby.szdc.cz/

Red: underconstruction
Blue: in planning


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

That is a lot of construction. Is this just track renewal, or are there significant upgrades being done? (speed signalling, double tracking, electrification ... etc). 

That Breclav station looks fantastic after the renovation.

Thanks


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

dysharmonica said:


> That is a lot of construction. Is this just track renewal, or are there significant upgrades being done? (speed signalling, double tracking, electrification ... etc).
> 
> That Breclav station looks fantastic after the renovation.
> 
> Thanks


Those are various reconstructions. From improvements in the stations (a new underpass or a moving staircase) to complete reconstruction or even new alignment of the tracks. It's a interactive map and it's possible to click on each spot in order to get more info (in Czech only though).


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

ČD is in negotiations to buy out Leo Express:
České dráhy jednají o koupi Leo Expressu, potvrdil ministr Havlíček - Zdopravy.cz

Ghostpoet


----------



## kyah117 (Jan 24, 2010)

Waouw, this is interesting. Never heard of that rumors before (they're mentionning it was discussed two years ago too ?). Kind of weird, thought Leo Express was doing really well.

Or is it just to enter the capital and make it "stronger" ?


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ghostpoet said:


> ČD is in negotiations to buy out Leo Express:
> České dráhy jednají o koupi Leo Expressu, potvrdil ministr Havlíček - Zdopravy.cz
> 
> Ghostpoet


Interesting.
Makes me wonder what´s behind that idea.
Leo Express has also trains in Germany running (under the "umbrella" of Flixbus - promoted as Flixtrain) and that venture seems to slowly better in terms of customer numbers ...
Maybe CD wants to get rid of competition on the domestic front - in particular as LE mainly operates on a high volume corridor ? - and get a larger international footprint at the same time ???


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Prague: Central Station (Hlavni Nadrazi)*




Praha Hlavní Nádraží is the largest railway station in Prague and one of the largest of the Czech Republic. It opened in 1871 as Franz Josef Station, after Franz Joseph I of Austria. During the First Republic and from 1945 to 1948 the station was called Wilson Station (Czech: Wilsonovo nádraží), after the former President of the United States Woodrow Wilson. In 2014, the station served 224,505 trains (610 daily) and more than 53,000,000 passengers.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^




Video:


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

The single-track railway Olomouc-Šternberk-Uničov-Šumperk is undergoing a major reconstruction and electrification with raising up the speed up to 160 km/h. This month the section between Olomouc and Šternberk was reopened, although the electric traction is not in use yet.

You can see the result in this video


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Správa železnic revealed today the winning design proposal of the new HSR terminal Praha východ (Prague-East) by Opočenský Valouch architekti:


----------



## dyonisien (Aug 30, 2010)

No high speed line in construction (as far as we know),
but already a special station ? and worse : in the middle of nowhere ! Certainly not bad for the construction sector, but...
Is this an imitation of the French (in)famous sugar beet stations ? French errors don't need to be repeated !
In any case Prague deserves a better solution, with high speed trains serving Hlavní Nádraží to give connections with the trams, metro and as many local trains as possible in ALL directions, and that all the more if the high speed line is relatively slow. Or do the planners still believe in cars and bus shuttles to get on high speed trains, à la USA ? BTW are works on a HS line beginning soon ?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

What a nonsense render. HSR station in the middle of nowhere. What kind of idiots come with such proposals. But alas I think that idiots are indeed deciding. No HSR to the Prague airport is planned, instead they are talking already 20 years about a connection railway line from the center to the airport.


----------



## Coryza (Jan 2, 2018)

dyonisien said:


> No high speed line in construction (as far as we know),
> but already a special station ? and worse : in the middle of nowhere ! Certainly not bad for the construction sector, but...
> Is this an imitation of the French (in)famous sugar beet stations ? French errors don't need to be repeated !
> In any case Prague deserves a better solution, with high speed trains serving Hlavní Nádraží to give connections with the trams, metro and as many local trains as possible in ALL directions, and that all the more if the high speed line is relatively slow. Or do the planners still believe in cars and bus shuttles to get on high speed trains, à la USA ? BTW are works on a HS line beginning soon ?


Some infra is under construction for the HSR node at Brno.


----------



## dyonisien (Aug 30, 2010)

A 'HS' station in the middle of nowhere near Prague
+ 
a "HS node" near Brno
without any HSL in between, for years...
What can it bring ?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

dyonisien said:


> In any case Prague deserves a better solution, with high speed trains serving Hlavní Nádraží to give connections with the trams, metro and as many local trains as possible in ALL directions, and that all the more if the high speed line is relatively slow.


High speed trains *will* serve Hlavní nádraží. The main purpose of this new station (located here) is to be an interchange point between lines to Brno and Hradec Králové as well as to provide a better connection to the region (passengers coming from the suburbs by car will use a P+R at this station instead of commuting to the city centre).


dyonisien said:


> BTW are works on a HS line beginning soon ?


Construction of the first HSR section (between Běchovice and Poříčany) is supposed to start in 2026.


Surel said:


> No HSR to the Prague airport is planned, instead they are talking already 20 years about a connection railway line from the center to the airport.


It had been planned, but a feasibility study showed that such a line would be enormously expensive (more than CZK 200 billion) and would significantly lengthen travel times between Prague and Ústí nad Labem/Dresden. However, the future railway between the airport and Masarykovo nádraží will be still designed for maximum speed of 120-160 km/h.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

BHT said:


> High speed trains *will* serve Hlavní nádraží. The main purpose of this new station (located here) is to be an interchange point between lines to Brno and Hradec Králové as well as to provide a better connection to the region (passengers coming from the suburbs by car will use a P+R at this station instead of commuting to the city centre).


Idea that people from Brno to Hradec Králové shoud go via Prague-Nehvizdy with one transfer is indeed pretty stupid (and it would't take much more time to transfer in Hlavní nádraží) . Also one P+R doesn't deserve any HST stop. 
I predict in will get very low pax turnover and in the end will serve only as a conventional trains stop for commuters.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

The first planned HSR line from Prague to Poříčany will serve for many years just as another radial railway exiting Prague, an alternative to busy triple-tracked line through Český Brod.
Therefore I see this station just as another commuter terminal for trains going to Prague. With a possibility that in the long run it will serve as a transfer hub for people going from South Moravia to East Bohemia. (Even though a big detour, it will still be the fastest connection when all HSR are finished)

There's also one thing. The first phase of the HSR line will be connected to the classic railway somewhere near Běchovice and then the trains will continue to the central station through the currently existing infrastructure with a possibility to stop also at Libeň. But eventually the HSR should be connected to the central station from the southern side. Continuing from Běchovice via Štěrboholy, Hostivař, Vršovice.
Therefore the Prague East hub could also serve as a transfer to a commuter train that will continue to Prague through the "old way" and take all the passengers from whom it will be convenient to get off at Libeň or other stations in eastern Prague.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trupman said:


> With a possibility that in the long run it will serve as a transfer hub for people going from South Moravia to East Bohemia. (Even though a big detour, it will still be the fastest connection when all HSR are finished)


I doubt it will be ever be fastest plus there will always have to be one change. Today Brno to Pardubice is 1:35 by direct train and in the long term speeding up is certain with completely new track between Ústí nad Orlicí - Choceň.


> Therefore the Prague East hub could also serve as a transfer to a commuter train that will continue to Prague through the "old way" and take all the passengers from whom it will be convenient to get off at Libeň or other stations in eastern Prague.


The thing is why this extra stop and delay when the best transfer option is Prague Main.


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Is it? I can see many reasons why Prague Main could be inconvenient. The capacity of the station both passanger and train - wise is reaching its possible maximum. Prague East could be more convenient for half of Prague and another half of the metropolian region.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Where exactly the new HSR station is planned to be build?


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Will this new HSR station have connections by metro or tram?

BTW, how unconvenient is the bus to the Prague airport! I long for a tram at least


----------



## Krumpi (Jan 14, 2012)

earth intruder said:


> Where exactly the new HSR station is planned to be build?


Here near Nehvizdy


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

This stretch is being built to relieve capacity and because it speeds up all traffic towards Olomouc/Brno/Pardubice/Kolin etc. Pretty much all train traffic heading east goes through this corridor and the current track is congested and has speed limitations and can't be expanded or modernized further.

The next few planned sections are less likely to happen any time soon as they serve a more limited purposes. Making Prague to Brno/Vienna via Havlickuv Brod the fastest route to reduce congestion between Kolin and Ceska Trebova.

The remaining sections would then speed the new Prague to Brno/Vienna line up further and complete the hsr line. But this is all probably decades away.

BUT the Nehvizdy line makes sense as it benefits so many connections just as a standalone project and makes rail more competitive by several minutes between all of these routes: Prague to Pardubice/Brno/Olomouc/Ostrava/Vienna.

Infact this is why they certainly picked this route instead of via Benesov as they can break it down into useful chuncks. Where's as via Benesov there is no benefit unless you actually build the e tire stretch, something thats near impossible with the budget. This route can be phased and at each phase will benefit so many other connections.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trupman said:


> Is it? I can see many reasons why Prague Main could be inconvenient. The capacity of the station both passanger and train - wise is reaching its possible maximum. Prague East could be more convenient for half of Prague and another half of the metropolian region.


More convenient? How exactly people from half of Prague and the region will get to Nehvizdy in the middle of nowhere?



> BUT the Nehvizdy line makes sense as it benefits so many connections just as a standalone project and makes rail more competitive by several minutes between all of these routes: Prague to Pardubice/Brno/Olomouc/Ostrava/Vienna.


The line via Nehvizdy is indeed more useful for much more connections. The problem is the Nehvizdy stop, which will needlessly delay those HSTs which will have to stop there.


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

České dráhy, a. s. | České dráhy odstartovaly velkou obměnu dálkových vlaků, ty nové pojedou až 230 km/h


Největší český dopravce s více než 180letou tradicí



www.ceskedrahy.cz





20 new trains for international EC Hamburg - Berlin - Prague, Prague - Budapest, Prague - Vienna for České dráhy


----------

